# Están comprando vivienda todos los tontos



## pepeluismi (3 Abr 2022)

Es alucinante en Madrid cómo todos los tontos están picando en el anzuelo y los langostos y listos vendiendo a unos precios inimaginables.
Qué pasará cuando los tontos con algo de dinero se acaben? Y no debe ser dentro de mucho. No quiero saberlo


----------



## Garrafone (3 Abr 2022)

No hay tontos con dinero, hay deuda


----------



## pepeluismi (3 Abr 2022)

Lo peor es eso. Dos tipologías:
1. Pobres que se endeudan para vivir
2. Listos que compran para intentar vivir de sangrar al alquilado


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (3 Abr 2022)

Tú mientras tanto a seguir pagando alquiler de por vida


----------



## gonza_rioja (3 Abr 2022)

En España el ladrillo siempre ha sido un valor refugio en tiempos de incertidumbre, como en otros paises pueden serlo los metales preciosos.
La Bolsa de los que no se fían de la Bolsa, se solía decir.


----------



## pocholito (3 Abr 2022)

El ladrillo sería activo refugio pero en peak oil no lo veo mejor es la tierra que algo da


----------



## lokeno100 (3 Abr 2022)

Está pasando como las vacunas, van en masa a comprar.

saludos.


----------



## XRL (3 Abr 2022)

es para que la bigotuda de turno les haga caso


----------



## ArmiArma (3 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Es alucinante en Madrid cómo todos los tontos están picando en el anzuelo y los langostos y listos vendiendo a unos precios inimaginables.
> Qué pasará cuando los tontos con algo de dinero se acaben? Y no debe ser dentro de mucho. No quiero saberlo



No es momento de comprar. Hubo un momento, en la primera salida de la plandemia en junio de 2020, que quizás por efecto de los cierres perimetrales patrios hasta en las costas había chollos y muy buenos precios para reformas, ¿pero ahora? de ninguna manera


----------



## Amerika (3 Abr 2022)

Lo curioso es que esos tontos tienen dinero o credito y si algo falla los muy tontos van a pagarles el ladrillo de una manera o otra


----------



## sinnombrex (3 Abr 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Tú mientras tanto a seguir pagando alquiler de por vida



Ayer vi un piso a la venta en el que detallaban la cuota de IBI del piso + la del garaje y lo mismo con la comunidad.

2200 pavos solo de Ibi + comunidad entre piso y garaje al año, y el piso era decente, pero solo decente, nada de lujo. Ahora sumale seguros y derramas y reformas, intereses de la hipoteca. Vamos, que entre todos los gastos dudo que sirvan para compensar lo que se ganara a futuro por la subida del piso por IPC (añadele los impuestos al vender el piso, si alguna vez quieres materializar tu ganancia, y apaga y vamonos)

Viendo eso, mi alquiler se me hace barato, y mas sabiendo que no pueden apretar mas porque sino se quedan sin inquilinos, mientras que por pedir, pueden pedir lo que quieran, que o no se vende o es un pringadillo que pillan de casualidad. Conozco bien el mercado de compraventa y apenas sin visitas, por lo menos en buena zona de BCN ciudad, a no ser que este por debajo de mercado, en ese caso si se mueven cosas. Pero conozco pisos que llevan a la venta bastante mas tiempo de 1 año y que no se venden.

No cambio mis inversiones que me rentan, por un piso que es una obligacion de pagar ni loco. Y mas sabiendo la problematica de los vecinos, okupas, cualquier alquiler es mejor, aunque me interesa que la peña pique y compre y dejen mas alquiler para los demas. Y mientras tanto a pagar impuestos que no tendre que pagar yo. Menudo invento que se preparo el estado cuando ofrecio la nacionalidad a los extranjeros que compren un piso de mas de 500k en España, una manera sobresaliente de poner un precio limite a la bajada de la vivienda buena en las principales ciudades, pero a la que los españoles no llegan.

La vivienda en propiedad solo es factible en pueblos baratos, donde hay poco trabajo.


----------



## Nagare1999 (3 Abr 2022)

Evidentemente tendrá que bajar en algún momento, pero, salvo catástrofe en España entera, creo que le quedan algunos años más. Si se llevan a cabo las ambiciones ayusianas de convertir Madrid en centro de negocios veréis locuras aún peores.


----------



## jus (3 Abr 2022)

Te voy a dar una noticia

No para de bajar el paro, ergo la gente tiene dinero.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Te voy a dar una noticia
> 
> No para de bajar el paro, ergo la gente tiene dinero.



La partida para pagos por desempleo está a niveles de 2009.

Dato mata relato. Aquí hay mucho relato, pero para ser consciente del momento basta con ir a los datos.


----------



## Gigatr0n (3 Abr 2022)

Garrafone dijo:


> No hay tontos con dinero



Que no dice...



Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Tú mientras tanto a seguir pagando alquiler de por vida



Yo sí, que es la autentica salud...


----------



## jus (3 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La partida para pagos por desempleo está a niveles de 2009.
> 
> Dato mata relato. Aquí hay mucho relato, pero para ser consciente del momento basta con ir a los datos.



Los datos son que baja el paro y no ves las calles arder para nada. La gente sabe que no se puede hacer nada y tira pq empleo tiene


----------



## Burbujeando12 (3 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Te voy a dar una noticia
> 
> No para de bajar el paro, ergo la gente tiene dinero.



Veremos lo que dura la contratación pública cuando en julio el BCE deje de comprar deuda.
Cuanto de ese trabajo no es precario?
La mayoría de trabajadores han tenido una rebaja salarial real del 8% en marzo.
La gente tiene mucho dinero, por eso prefieren estar media hora de atasco gastando 2e de combustible para ahorra 10e


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Los datos son que baja el paro y no ves las calles arder para nada. La gente sabe que no se puede hacer nada y tira pq empleo tiene



Los datos son que ahora llaman ERTE a lo que antes se llamaba desempleo y estamos en máximos. La gente aguanta lo que le eches, pero los datos son los que son.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Abr 2022)

Burbujeando12 dijo:


> La gente tiene mucho dinero, por eso prefieren estar media hora de atasco gastando 2e de combustible para ahorra 10e



Esa frase es muy significativa. Bien visto.

De hecho voy a abrir un hilo para ver que hay detrás de esos coches de 50.000 pavos esperando en la low cost, que no fueron pocos...


----------



## jus (3 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Los datos son que ahora llaman ERTE a lo que antes se llamaba desempleo y estamos en máximos. La gente aguanta lo que le eches, pero los datos son los que son.



En ertes no estamos en máximos. Con el COVID llegamos a 1x millón, hoy hay como mucho 100.000 y bajando


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> En ertes no estamos en máximos. Con el COVID llegamos a 1x millón, hoy hay como mucho 100.000 y bajando



Máximos en prestaciones por desempleo en las que se incluyen los ERTE, ergo en máximos de desempleo.


----------



## Espeluznao (3 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Lo peor es eso. Dos tipologías:
> 1. Pobres que se endeudan para vivir
> 2. Listos que compran para intentar vivir de sangrar al alquilado


----------



## Espeluznao (3 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> En ertes no estamos en máximos. Con el COVID llegamos a 1x millón, hoy hay como mucho 100.000 y bajando



Aquí tienes 8.000 más:

*ArcelorMittal plantea un ERTE que afectará a sus 8.000 trabajadores en España*


La compañía argumenta esta medida en el aumento de los costes energéticos, los problemas en la cadena de suministros y todas los dificultades generadas por la guerra en Ucrania

ArcelorMittal plantea un ERTE que afectará a sus 8.000 trabajadores en España


----------



## xavik (3 Abr 2022)

Dependerá de si la inflación continua y cómo evolucionan los tipos de interés. Puede ser el negocio del siglo o quedarse pillados.


----------



## DVD1975 (3 Abr 2022)

A mis padres les están intentando convencer vender su piso por uno nuevo lo pueden pagar en la mano sin hipoteca.
Pero mi madre está acojonada con tener deudas.
En una reunión de pensionistas conocí a una pareja de 70 años hipotecada a 20 años?.


----------



## Proto (3 Abr 2022)

Y el euribor subiendo:









Los desahucios se disparan un 57% en 2021, a la cifra más alta en cinco años


Las ejecuciones hipotecarias sobre viviendas habituales encadenan dos años de aumentos, tras la subida del 41,6% en 2020




www.eldiario.es


----------



## pocholito (3 Abr 2022)

Tener deudas es lo peor ahora mismo


----------



## Avila256 (3 Abr 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Tú mientras tanto a seguir pagando alquiler de por vida



Exacto, se ríen porque " se pueden ir cuando quieran " y vivir de nuevo con sus papas o debajo de un puente.

Pero claro, han regalado una media de 800€ como poco al mes.

Y los que se hipotecan, están pagando una media de 200€ al mes.

A llorar al monte.


----------



## Avila256 (3 Abr 2022)

25 años pagando el alquiler y te podrán echar cuando les de la gana.


----------



## Biluao (3 Abr 2022)

Si fuese verdad eso de que están comprando vivienda todos los tontos, no habría suficiente oferta.


----------



## Lian (3 Abr 2022)

Cuando a un tonto le pones en un camino el camino se acaba pero el tonto sigue. 

Eso es lo que pasará con esa gente.


----------



## Tratante (3 Abr 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Tener deudas es lo peor ahora mismo



Lo pero ahora mismo es no tener ingresos ni ahorros..., teniendo lo anterior, no es que la situación sea buena, pero está muy lejos de ser la peor, con o sin deudas.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (3 Abr 2022)

La vivienda está a punto de caer, los burbujos lo llevan diciendo desde 2015.

Ahora seguro que es verdad. Segurísimo.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (3 Abr 2022)

Hay un montón de Gurus por You Tube, para que compres 3 o 4 zulos y alquiles para obtener la libertad financiera

Compras y te dicen, te pagarán unos 800 euros al mes

Pero lo que no te dicen, es que tienes que pagar IBI, Seguro del Zulo, Derramas, Seguro AntiImpagos, Tasa de Basuras, Mes de la Agencia, IRPF de las ganancias...

Al final te pagan 800 y no te quedan ni 400 limpios al mes


----------



## poppom (3 Abr 2022)

Si es para vivienda habitual no son tan tontos. La alternativa es engordar a casero langosto.
El que se lo compre para invertir o para protegerse de la inflación va a flipar con la que viene


----------



## Beto (3 Abr 2022)

Mucho mejor un alquiler y tener que estar esperando a que el dueño te suba el alquiler o te diga que no renueva y a la calle


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (3 Abr 2022)

Vosotros seguid de alquiler que cuando os jubileis os van a quedar 400 euros de pensión y vais a acabar en una furgoneta en un descampado de Soria.

Lo de la película Nomadland no es un canto a la vida hipy , es una denuncia de la situación que padece mucha gente en muchos países "avanzados" que decían que tener casa en propiedad era ridículo.

Tragaros , tragaros el mantra ese de que lo mas rentable es vivir de alquiler , so gilipollas.

Meted el dinero en un fondo de inversión de esos que te hacen firmar cinco veces que tienes clarísimo que lo puedes perder todo. 

550 euros pago de hipoteca por 100 metros cuadrados con piscina , jardines , gimnasio comunitario y dos pistas de padel dentro de la M-40. 

Pago 90 al mes de comunidad , 350 de ibi al año.

Lo compré en el 2002 por 180.000 pavos. Ahora mi piso vale medio millón.

Si es que sois idiotas.


----------



## Play_91 (3 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Es alucinante en Madrid cómo todos los tontos están picando en el anzuelo y los langostos y listos vendiendo a unos precios inimaginables.
> Qué pasará cuando los tontos con algo de dinero se acaben? Y no debe ser dentro de mucho. No quiero saberlo



Deben flipar los abuelos que están vendiendo ahora, se pueden retirar tranquilamente.


----------



## Play_91 (3 Abr 2022)

Garrafone dijo:


> No hay tontos con dinero, hay deuda



Vayan cerrando el hilo. DIN en la pole.

Además que no sólo se endeuda uno si no los dos miembros de la pareja, con la de divorcios que hay hoy día, que locura.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Abr 2022)

Es evidente que el precio de la vivienda en las ciudades va a tener una caída colosal como nunca visto en la historia.

- a no ser que lleguen millones de inmigrantes de países con dinero y no africanos que no tienen donde caerse muertos, los hijos únicos heredarán los pisos de sus padres y abuelos en las familias donde haya nacido a alguien.

- las ciudades que serán una bazofia inmunda llena de inmigrantes del tercer mundo , hará que huyan los profesionales y la gente con dinero ya que se podrán trabajar a través de Internet.

- la inmensa mayoría de las profesiones no necesitarán el trabajo presencial y una vez desaparecida la vivienda como elemento especulativo, se construirán grandes casas al precio real qué es la cuarta parte de lo que valen.

- por otra parte el crack económico y la devaluación del euro como moneda fiduciaria qué es , provocará una crisis en la que nadie podrá pagar un crédito , eso suponiendo que esto no acabe en una verdadera guerra mundial y Rusia y China destruyan las ciudades como se está haciendo con Ucrania.

- mi consejo , que es lo que estoy haciendo yo, es gastarse toda la pasta en el tiempo de vida que nos corresponde ahora, en el presente , que futuro es más incierto que nunca


----------



## Tales90 (3 Abr 2022)

La vivienda siempre ha sido la forma de ahorro seguro en España. Una buena vivienda, en buena zona, siempre va a valer algo. El dinero en el banco cada vez vale menos este año un 10% menos. Está claro que los precios están tremendamente burbujeados, por impuestos, subidas de materiales, mano de obra, etc.


----------



## f700b (3 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Te voy a dar una noticia
> 
> No para de bajar el paro, ergo la gente tiene dinero.



Será por su entorno, por el mío es al contrario


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> 2. Listos que compran para intentar vivir de sangrar al alquilado



Tú mismo lo has dicho, comprar para alquilar en una zona con demanda es de los mejores negocios que hay en España.


----------



## Tblls (3 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Es alucinante en Madrid cómo todos los tontos están picando en el anzuelo y los langostos y listos vendiendo a unos precios inimaginables.
> Qué pasará cuando los tontos con algo de dinero se acaben? Y no debe ser dentro de mucho. No quiero saberlo



Vamos que eres pobre


----------



## Esparto (3 Abr 2022)

Seamos serios. Hay muchos hogares donde entran >3.000 netos mensuales con cierta estabilidad. Las opciones son seguir pagando alquileres de 1.000€ y posibles subidas o poner algo de entrada y una hipoteca de 700€.

Otro asunto es vivienda como inversión, pero para residir la realidad es que es una operación lógica.


----------



## f700b (3 Abr 2022)

Hoy día una propiedad es un plan de pensiones.
Cuando llegue el momento se vende y puedes terminar tus días dignamente


----------



## Tiresias (3 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Antes de acabar la legislatura, Fráudez habrá hundido tanto la economía que las paguitas no darán para pagar el alquiler y decretará la expropiación de toda la propiedad privada de uso habitacional habitual. Los alquileres serán asumidos por el Gobierno, las propiedades pasarán a ser del Gobierno, y a los tenedores se les pagará un precio simbólico igualitario para todo propietario.
> 
> Ganará por mayoría absoluta esas elecciones.



Por supuesto, en España se vota masivamente a quien más empobrece a la gente.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (3 Abr 2022)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Ayer vi un piso a la venta en el que detallaban la cuota de IBI del piso + la del garaje y lo mismo con la comunidad.
> 
> 2200 pavos solo de Ibi + comunidad entre piso y garaje al año



Claro porque todo el mundo sabe que un IBI + Comunidad de 180€ al mes es lo normal... 80 pago yo por ambos conceptos en uno de mis pisos y con el consumo de agua incluído.



sinnombrex dijo:


> Y mientras tanto a pagar impuestos que no tendre que pagar yo.



Con el alquiler que pagas todos los meses y que pagarás toda la vida cubres de sobra los impuestos de tu casero. Y de paso le da para pegarse unas buenas vacaciones a tu costa.

Pero nada tú sigue a lo tuyo que eres todo un triunfador de los nómadas del alquiler


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (3 Abr 2022)

La peña va a empezar a vender vivienda en Masa. La Inflación de al 10% es imposible de mantener sin vender tus zulos

Por ejemplo, si suben un 10% los Productos Básicos al año y los sueldos solo suben un 2%, ¿Cómo podrás pagar cipoteca y el 8% Restante?

Sin contar que suba el Euribor o te quedes sin trabajo. 

No os dejéis engañar y no compréis. Que no podréis llegar a fin de mes si compráis zulos


----------



## vanderwilde (3 Abr 2022)

Después hacen como un amigo mío. Le tira las llaves y le dice al banco que no se la puede pagar. 70.000 euros le dejó a deber a La Caixa. Lo primero que me ha dicho es que se los va pagar rita la cantaora.

Ahí está viviendo de ayudas y cuatro trapicheos.

Ése le dejó 70.000, pero conozco a uno que le dejó a deber un millón de euros por un edificio nuevo. Quitado del medio y no ha soltado un duro, bueno, las llaves del edificio. Todo detrás de sociedades.

Tonto fue. El edificio era nuevo. Se podía haber llevado hasta los wc. Anda que no tenía lujo dentro. Soy yo, y se lo dejo a La Caixa en el esqueleto.

Eso por mentar dos casos. Anda que no hay desgraciados debiendo fortunas. 

Pocas comisiones cobran para como están de quebrados.


----------



## MazingerXXL (3 Abr 2022)

¿Con la subida de las hipotecas fijas y variables bajara el precio de la vivienda de segunda mano?

Yo creo que sí, porque al concederse menos hipotecas aumentará el stock, pero no tengo ni puta idea en realidad. ¿Esperariais a la subida del Euribor para invertir?


----------



## secuestrado (3 Abr 2022)

No se, por una casa como la mia piden mas de 1500€ de alquiler. A mí me sale por 500 la hipoteca. Igual el que esta haciendo el tonto no soy yo.


----------



## secuestrado (3 Abr 2022)

Discrepo un poco, pero tienes tu parte de razón. Yo creo que es un 50/50


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Abr 2022)

Y estarán comprando a tipo variable, que el comercial del banco se lo ha aconsejado.


----------



## la_trotona (3 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> La vivienda está a punto de caer, los burbujos lo llevan diciendo desde 2015.
> 
> Ahora seguro que es verdad. Segurísimo.



Ya cayó en 2007 y sucesivos bastante.


----------



## sinnombrex (3 Abr 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Claro porque todo el mundo sabe que un IBI + Comunidad de 180€ al mes es lo normal... 80 pago yo por ambos conceptos en uno de mis pisos y con el consumo de agua incluído.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me va mal y mis ahorros generan mas dinero que lo que le pago a mi casero. Respeto a mi casero, pero no me parece ningun figura en las inversiones, realmente lo tiene a la venta y se lo quiere quitar de encima a un precio bastante hinchado, asique ya ves que grandiosa inversion tiene.


----------



## sepultada en guano (3 Abr 2022)

gonza_rioja dijo:


> En España el ladrillo siempre ha sido un valor refugio en tiempos de incertidumbre, como en otros paises pueden serlo los metales preciosos.
> La Bolsa de los que no se fían de la Bolsa, se solía decir.



O sea, siempre, porque nunca ha dejado de haber incertidumbre, o inflación o mercados financieros opacos y sospechosos.


----------



## Octubrista (3 Abr 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Tú mismo lo has dicho, comprar para alquilar en una zona con demanda es de los mejores negocios que hay en España.



Cierto, pero siendo rigurosos con los números, es difícil que haya retornos del 3% ya, para la mayoría de precios publicados, su se dedican al alquiler.

Pero seguramente, para muchos, comprar para alquilar, les da más tranquilidad que no saber en qué "invertir".


----------



## Sardónica (3 Abr 2022)

Siguen sin entender que el NOM es = NO propiedad privada.
Compran para tener algo que quitarles.


----------



## Perroviolin (3 Abr 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> No es momento de comprar. Hubo un momento, en la primera salida de la plandemia en junio de 2020, que quizás por efecto de los cierres perimetrales patrios hasta en las costas había chollos y muy buenos precios para reformas, ¿pero ahora? de ninguna manera



Ese fue el momento tambien de hacer el bunker antes de q suvieran los precios de nada... Quizas aya un paralelismo... 
La otra es el tema de los creditos q daban alegremente sin abal de diez mil y cincuenta mil si tenias nomina.. Justo antes de la pandemia.... Menudas jugadas descaradas hacen... Sueltan el cebo con anzuelo en forma de creditos y estavilidad social... rexogen carrete con crisis y paro...Los incautos pescados que sacan coleando es deuda y embargo.


----------



## Octubrista (3 Abr 2022)

Siempre es así, recordemos que cuando las Cajas de Ahorros regalaban el 120% del supuesto valor de la vivienda, estaba el auténtico pico de la burbuja anterior.

Ahora hay unas variables nuevas, como la inflación, y la ausencia de depósitos bancarios atractivos, y eso empuja al ladrillo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 Abr 2022)

Voy al dentista el otro día al lado del Corte Inglés de Campo de las Naciones y me comenta en confianza que ese piso vale ya 800.000€, un piso sin terraza, de 3 dormitorios, no muy grande unos 110m2, piscina y tal eso sí, en alquiler piden 1500€.

La gente paga verdaderos dinerales, no sé cuánto va a resistir esto.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Antes de acabar la legislatura, Fráudez habrá hundido tanto la economía que las paguitas no darán para pagar el alquiler y decretará la expropiación de toda la propiedad privada de uso habitacional habitual. Los alquileres serán asumidos por el Gobierno, las propiedades pasarán a ser del Gobierno, y a los tenedores se les pagará un precio simbólico igualitario para todo propietario.
> 
> Ganará por mayoría absoluta esas elecciones.



Ojalá eso que dices, me parece optimista para lo que esta pasando con los desahucios paralizados, ni cobran los caseros ni se desahucia a nadie.


----------



## Teofrasto (3 Abr 2022)

Lo inteligente es alquilar y ver como te suben el alquiler el 10% anual y luego ir a ver tus ahorros y comprobar que la inflación se lo come a ese 10% anual. Finalizando con que cuando llegues a la jubilación sin casa propia, y te den 500 euros de pensión , comprobar que no tienes casa, ni ahorros y que no puedes pagar el alquiler .


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 Abr 2022)

Yo me podía haber hipotecado en Madrid y no me dio la gana pagar esas barbaridades, así que me compré mi piso a tócateja en las inmediaciones de Toledo (No en La Sagra) a un banco cuando soltaban lastre ,85m2 a estrenar, muy buenas calidades, con garaje, trastero, terraza y patio de 24m2 por 14.500€ en 2017 y ahora vale 100.000€, sigue siendo poco dinero, cualquiera con un poco de ahorro podría comprarlo pero a mi ese piso me ha cambiado la forma de ver la vida, soy dueño del techo que me cobija, vivo en una zona que me encanta, tengo todos los servicios a mano, mi coche es mío también y mis ahorros siguen creciendo, trabajo en casa y voy un par de veces a la semana a Madrid para diversos asuntos personales y profesionales y tardo menos de una hora.

Huid del alquiler y de las hipotecas como de la peste conforeros vienen tiempos infernales.


----------



## Chortina Premium (3 Abr 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Hoy día una propiedad es un plan de pensiones.
> Cuando llegue el momento se vende y puedes terminar tus días dignamente



O con una hipoteca inversa, no veo yo a alguien con 2 dedos de frente viviendo de alquiler toda la vida a no ser que por tu trabajo tengas que viajar constantemente


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Antes de acabar la legislatura, Fráudez habrá hundido tanto la economía que las paguitas no darán para pagar el alquiler y decretará la expropiación de toda la propiedad privada de uso habitacional habitual. Los alquileres serán asumidos por el Gobierno, las propiedades pasarán a ser del Gobierno, y a los tenedores se les pagará un precio simbólico igualitario para todo propietario.
> 
> Ganará por mayoría absoluta esas elecciones.



No. Lo que pasará es que en lugar de alquiler un piso para una persona o dos, se compartirá.
Ya está pasando.
Varias familias compartiendo piso.
El estado no puede asumir alquileres ni ocuparse del coste de mantener un parque inmenso de viviendas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Abr 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Yo me podía haber hipotecado en Madrid y no me dio la gana pagar esas barbaridades, así que me compré mi piso a tócateja en las inmediaciones de Toledo (No en La Sagra) a un banco cuando soltaban lastre ,85m2 a estrenar, muy buenas calidades, con garaje, trastero, terraza y patio de 24m2 por 14.500€ en 2017 y ahora vale 100.000€, sigue siendo poco dinero, cualquiera con un poco de ahorro podría comprarlo pero a mi ese piso me ha cambiado la forma de ver la vida, soy dueño del techo que me cobija, vivo en una zona que me encanta, tengo todos los servicios a mano, mi coche es mío también y mis ahorros siguen creciendo, trabajo en casa y voy un par de veces a la semana a Madrid para diversos asuntos personales y profesionales y tardo menos de una hora.
> 
> Huid del alquiler y de las hipotecas como de la peste conforeros vienen tiempos infernales.



El que pueda teletrabajar o tenga coche, puede permitirse el lujo de vivir algo alejado de las grandes ciudades donde los precios de alquiler son demasiado caros. Yo también miraría la manera de emprender en pueblos pequeños, donde la vivienda es muy barata. Puedes encontrar casas decentes por 50 000 euros.


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Lo que hacen es que un sudamericano alquila un piso a X, firmando que no subarrrendará.
> 
> Al mes ya ha metido a una familia en una habitación, todos ilegales, por el mismo precio que por todo el piso: X.
> El segundo mes mete otra familia en otra habitación. Nuestra amiga ya gana X solo habiendo encontrado un piso. Y seguramente tendrá ayudas al alquiler, con lo que todo es beneficio.



Las ayudas al alquiler, igual que otras ayudas, tienen los días contados.


----------



## pepeluismi (3 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No. Lo que pasará es que en lugar de alquiler un piso para una persona o dos, se compartirá.
> Ya está pasando.
> Varias familias compartiendo piso.
> El estado no puede asumir alquileres ni ocuparse del coste de mantener un parque inmenso de viviendas.



Ni que esto fuera Nueva York. Los únicos que querrán compartir serán ocupas, gente decente que tenga que pagar su alquiler mientras cobran una mierda no puede durar...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Abr 2022)

gonza_rioja dijo:


> En España el ladrillo siempre ha sido un valor refugio en tiempos de incertidumbre, como en otros paises pueden serlo los metales preciosos.
> La Bolsa de los que no se fían de la Bolsa, se solía decir.



El problema es que con bolivarianos en la moncloa o con agendistas de la 2030 poner en alquiler tu propiedad puede ser jugar a la ruleta rusa...


----------



## wireless1980 (3 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Es alucinante en Madrid cómo todos los tontos están picando en el anzuelo y los langostos y listos vendiendo a unos precios inimaginables.
> Qué pasará cuando los tontos con algo de dinero se acaben? Y no debe ser dentro de mucho. No quiero saberlo



Todos los tontos tienen dinero menos tú que eres el listo. 
Curioso.


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Ni que esto fuera Nueva York. Los únicos que querrán compartir serán ocupas, gente decente que tenga que pagar su alquiler mientras cobran una mierda no puede durar...



Ya está pasando en muchas ciudades europeas.
Sino, también puedes quedarte en casa de tus padres.


----------



## SPQR (3 Abr 2022)

Comprar, teniendo cash y a precio decente, no es mala idea dado que con inflación oficial del 10% (real 15%o mas), si tienes 100.000€ vas a perder 15.000 o mas para el año q viene.

Comprar a deuda, con cipoteca y con prisas si es mala idea, pero lo ha sido siempre.

————

Eso que comentas, es el clasico error hispanitaní de considerar la vivienda propia como un activo, cuando cualquiera con un poco de cultura financiera sabe que es un pasivo, de gastos continuos.



sinnombrex dijo:


> No cambio mis inversiones que me rentan, por un piso que es una obligacion de pagar ni loco. Y mas sabiendo la problematica de los vecinos, okupas, cualquier alquiler es mejor, aunque me interesa que la peña pique y compre y dejen mas alquiler para los demas. Y mientras tanto a pagar impuestos que no tendre que pagar yo. Menudo invento que se preparo el estado cuando ofrecio la nacionalidad a los extranjeros que compren un piso de mas de 500k en España, una manera sobresaliente de poner un precio limite a la bajada de la vivienda buena en las principales ciudades, pero a la que los españoles no llegan.
> 
> La vivienda en propiedad solo es factible en pueblos baratos, donde hay poco trabajo.


----------



## Lian (3 Abr 2022)

Te decían que si querías vivir en la ciudad tenías que pagarlo... así que la alternativa era comprar en la periferia o lejos de la ciudad donde te salía algo mas barato. Ahora te están diciendo que el coche es un lujo, que además contamina mucho... algo totalmente incompatible comprar fuera y no tener coche... 

No lo veis? hagamos lo que hagamos siempre será un paso mal dado porque con esta gente (da igual PP-PSOE...) nunca se harán las cosas como deben, y menos en materia de vivienda.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (3 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es evidente que el precio de la vivienda en las ciudades va a tener una caída colosal como nunca visto en la historia.
> 
> - a no ser que lleguen millones de inmigrantes de países con dinero y no africanos que no tienen donde caerse muertos, los hijos únicos heredarán los pisos de sus padres y abuelos en las familias donde haya nacido a alguien.
> 
> ...



Toma nota Campeon:





__





Se ha muerto un amigo y su hermana pone a la venta a mitad de precio su enorme Chalet de lujo por 450.000 euros . Quiero invertir, necesito consejos


Este amigo hace unos años se empeñó en construir un chalet con la idea de invertir toda la herencia de sus padres y luego dar el pelotazo vendiéndolo . Yo seguí todo el largo proceso de diseño y construcción . Sé que le costó más de un millón de euros ya que hasta el porche está todo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Abr 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Te decían que si querías vivir en la ciudad tenías que pagarlo... así que la alternativa era comprar en la periferia o lejos de la ciudad donde te salía algo mas barato. Ahora te están diciendo que el coche es un lujo, que además contamina mucho... algo totalmente incompatible comprar fuera y no tener coche...
> 
> No lo veis? hagamos lo que hagamos siempre será un paso mal dado porque con esta gente (da igual PP-PSOE...) nunca se harán las cosas como deben, y menos en materia de vivienda.



Tal vez la solución sea volver al campo.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (3 Abr 2022)

Por cierto esto va pareciendo burbuja.....

Alquiler VS Propiedad.......

Aqui los unicos listos fueron los que compraron antes del 98 y en el periodo del 2012-2015. El resto esta pagando el pato.

Y respectco a los alquileres en subida libre.....

Hay que echar cuentas el alquiler lleva las de ganar a corto y medio plazo....a largo plazo renta mas la propiedad...en casi todos los casos.

En fin la España Cañi de Especuladores de la vivienda...

Habra que esperarse unos añitos y para del 2025 en adelante a lo mejor pega el bajazo de nuevo aunque no creo que sea igual al la crisis del 2008.


----------



## Lian (3 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Tal vez la solución sea volver al campo.



No, la solución sería un modelo como este, con el dinero que se está tirando en chorradas se podría hacer;

El sistema 'El país de la vivienda', "un modelo muy bien pensado que ya tiene muchos años"


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Abr 2022)

Lian dijo:


> No, la solución sería un modelo como este, con el dinero que se está tirando en chorradas se podría hacer;
> 
> El sistema 'El país de la vivienda', "un modelo muy bien pensado que ya tiene muchos años"



Explícaselo a los suizos.


----------



## fredesvindo (3 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Es alucinante en Madrid cómo todos los tontos están picando en el anzuelo y los langostos y listos vendiendo a unos precios inimaginables.
> Qué pasará cuando los tontos con algo de dinero se acaben? Y no debe ser dentro de mucho. No quiero saberlo



Tú eres un envidioso de los grandes.

Seguro que eres de izquierda y comunista.


----------



## opilano (3 Abr 2022)

Garrafone dijo:


> No hay tontos con dinero, hay deuda



Osea, tontos con deuda. A millones.


----------



## wireless1980 (3 Abr 2022)

Si todo sube, la energía sube, los materiales suben… los pisos también van a subir.
simplemente construir un piso de obra nueva va a ser de por si mucho más caro y esto arrastrará a la segunda mano.


----------



## OCALO (3 Abr 2022)

Amerika dijo:


> Lo curioso es que esos tontos tienen dinero o credito y si algo falla los muy tontos van a pagarles el ladrillo de una manera o otra



Esto es interesante.
Que den crédito a personas indefinidas que pueden aportar un 30 por ciento de su salario sin ahogarse es lo responsable.
No termino de entender cómo no se ha aprendido nada de la última crisis ... O QUIZÁS ES QUE SE QUIERE VOLVER A REPETIR PORQUE PAGA PAPI ESTADO.



( EL PPSOEMOS SÍ RESCATA BANCOS.)


----------



## zirick (3 Abr 2022)

El visillerismo tiene mucha culpa de éstas estupideces


----------



## Lian (3 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Explícaselo a los suizos.



Creo que no te sigo... yo hablo de España, de los residentes, los que pagamos aquí impuestos y lo que se debería de hacer con parte de esos impuestos para que no haya esa brecha tan grande (caca vez mas) entre salario y precio de la vivienda.

Es que oír lo que opina esa gente de Viena sobre sus sistema y como lo tienen todo calculado y pensado y luego ver aquí que el nuestro trata de que el pelotazo sea lo mas grande posible... es para echarse a llorar. Como no vamos a estar en el punto de mira de todo el mundo si no somos ni hacemos nada para nosotros mismos? y como la gente no se mueve por este tema y prefiere pagar mas y mas porque la vivienda se tiene como un "seguro de vida" a modo de inversión mas que un producto de primera necesidad, pues es lo que termina de rematar el tinglado. Da mucha pena y a la vez mucho asco.


----------



## Donnie (3 Abr 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Hay un montón de Gurus por You Tube, para que compres 3 o 4 zulos y alquiles para obtener la libertad financiera
> 
> Compras y te dicen, te pagarán unos 800 euros al mes
> 
> ...



Yo tengo un zulo alquilado por 500 euros al mes y tengo de ganancias brutas 500x10.5


----------



## Galvani (3 Abr 2022)

Ni en lo público me meto yo a pagar un pastizal por un piso de mierda para llenar la cartera a un langosta o a un corrupto de mierda. Lo de las ciudades con "trabajo" es deleznable. 

Pisos de 45 años o más, de 60 metros "como nuevos porque tienen reforma hecha" en barrios progres de gente progre Paco e inmigrantes a 130000 euros mínimo, que con la tontería ya son 160000 Y luego tener de vecinos a morralla que te haga la vida imposible.


----------



## ArmiArma (3 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Los alquileres serán asumidos por el Gobierno, las propiedades pasarán a ser del Gobierno, y a los tenedores se les pagará un precio simbólico igualitario para todo propietario.
> 
> Ganará por mayoría absoluta esas elecciones.



En el País Vasco ya han instalado una institución para eso. Creo que pagan entre 250 y 600 pero no estoy muy seguro.


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Abr 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Creo que no te sigo... yo hablo de España, de los residentes, los que pagamos aquí impuestos y lo que se debería de hacer con parte de esos impuestos para que no haya esa brecha tan grande (caca vez mas) entre salario y precio de la vivienda.
> 
> Es que oír lo que opina esa gente de Viena sobre sus sistema y como lo tienen todo calculado y pensado y luego ver aquí que el nuestro trata de que el pelotazo sea lo mas grande posible... es para echarse a llorar. Como no vamos a estar en el punto de mira de todo el mundo si no somos ni hacemos nada para nosotros mismos? y como la gente no se mueve por este tema y prefiere pagar mas y mas porque la vivienda se tiene como un "seguro de vida" a modo de inversión mas que un producto de primera necesidad, pues es lo que termina de rematar el tinglado. Da mucha pena y a la vez mucho asco.



La vivienda es carísima en toda Europa. Es lo que quiero decir.
En Londres inasequible, en París más, en Suiza menos de 1500 euros imposible conseguir nada. Y sí, vale, habrá más trabajo, pero hay que pagar muchos impuestos, etc.


----------



## ArmiArma (3 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Te voy a dar una noticia
> 
> No para de bajar el paro, ergo la gente tiene dinero.



En España, según los datos, el día y el porqué, cada día peligran o se recuperan 100mil empleos








Los analistas creen que la guerra restará un punto de crecimiento y 100.000 puestos de trabajo


El panel de Funcas aflora una catarata de revisiones a la baja del PIB español para 2022 y sitúa el consenso en el 4,6%, un punto menos que hace dos meses. La inflación media será del 5,4% y los sueldos solo subirán un 2%.



www.abc.es


----------



## kristallo (3 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Es alucinante en Madrid cómo todos los tontos están picando en el anzuelo y los langostos y listos vendiendo a unos precios inimaginables.
> Qué pasará cuando los tontos con algo de dinero se acaben? Y no debe ser dentro de mucho. No quiero saberlo



¿Usted no compra por listo o por pobre?


----------



## ArmiArma (3 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Los datos son que baja el paro y no ves las calles arder para nada. La gente sabe que no se puede hacer nada y tira pq empleo tiene



Aunque hubiese paro tampoco creo que ardiesen las calles. No al menos mientras gobiernen el PSOE y sus socios. En la siguiente si hubiese pacto PPSOE, a ver.


----------



## Lian (3 Abr 2022)

@Skywalker22, pero es que siempre se termina mirando al mismo punto de siempre, Europa... España no se puede comparar con muchos países de Europa porque no tenemos ni la industria ni los salarios ni servicios ni el PIB es el mismo ni nada de nada... esa manía que nos han metido por los ojos con tener que compararnos con los demás países es errónea. Aquí si se produce X a precio X el coste de vida deberá ser X, y dejar a un lado que el salario mínimo en Francia sea de 1600€ porque allí un café te cuesta 2€ y si es con leche 3€, pero eso nadie lo cuenta, solo se fijan en el salario...

Extrapola eso a todo. España si no empieza a pensar y a actuar por y para si misma y hacer que crezca de manera independiente al resto de Europa, seguiremos siendo lo que somos, el inodoro del resto, la fase Alpha, los de tercera división...

Aunque gran parte del problema siguen siendo los políticos y la gente que vota estos "ideales" que no nos están llevando a nada bueno.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La vivienda es carísima en toda Europa. Es lo que quiero decir.
> En Londres inasequible, en París más, en Suiza menos de 1500 euros imposible conseguir nada. Y sí, vale, habrá más trabajo, pero hay que pagar muchos impuestos, etc.



pues anda que en EEUU... esta mañana vi un programa "femenino" de estos del canal "femenino" Divinity y salen comprando y vendiendo casas, reformandolas, etc. pues de 600.000 dolares no bajaba ninguna, habia un negro con una blanquita y 5 niños, y se compraron una casa de casi 1 millon de dolares, o alli ganan 20.000 dolares al mes o no me cuadra, pero barato no es.

Casas unifamiliares normales eh, con 3-4 dormitorios y 2-3 baños, sin mucha ostentacion, y paredes de carton-piedra que el obrero tiraba abajo con las manos. ¿Alli no conocen los ladrillos?


----------



## khalil (3 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Es alucinante en Madrid cómo todos los tontos están picando en el anzuelo y los langostos y listos vendiendo a unos precios inimaginables.
> Qué pasará cuando los tontos con algo de dinero se acaben? Y no debe ser dentro de mucho. No quiero saberlo



Eso llevan diciendo desde 2017


----------



## ArmiArma (3 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El estado no puede asumir alquileres ni ocuparse del coste de mantener un parque inmenso de viviendas.



Si es a bajo coste, lo puede acabar haciendo en caso de que el parque de los muchos pequeños propietarios que hay en España, por inceridumbre social y leyes ad-hoc muy favorables para el inquilino no pagador, prefiera garantizarse esa cuantía aunque sea menor y las garantias que el Estado le ofrece


----------



## Ghosterin (3 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Esa frase es muy significativa. Bien visto.
> 
> De hecho voy a abrir un hilo para ver que hay detrás de esos coches de 50.000 pavos esperando en la low cost, que no fueron pocos...



Creo que en muchos casos la clave está en el Renting, es decir, más endeudamiento con tal de disfrutar de un vehículo nuevo cada 3/4 años. En otros está el "Lorealista", que se empufa a 10 años con tal de tener un coche de marca premium de él que poder presumir.


----------



## ahondador (3 Abr 2022)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Ayer vi un piso a la venta en el que detallaban la cuota de IBI del piso + la del garaje y lo mismo con la comunidad.
> 
> 2200 pavos solo de Ibi + comunidad entre piso y garaje al año, y el piso era decente, pero solo decente, nada de lujo. Ahora sumale seguros y derramas y reformas, intereses de la hipoteca. Vamos, que entre todos los gastos dudo que sirvan para compensar lo que se ganara a futuro por la subida del piso por IPC (añadele los impuestos al vender el piso, si alguna vez quieres materializar tu ganancia, y apaga y vamonos)
> 
> ...




¡ Como se entere tu arrendador de tus teorías contra la compra te echa !


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (3 Abr 2022)

Listos son los que se decantarán por vivir debajo de un puente, en otras palabras.


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Abr 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Si es a bajo coste, lo puede acabar haciendo en caso de que el parque de los muchos pequeños propietarios que hay en España, por inceridumbre social y leyes ad-hoc muy favorables para el inquilino no pagador, prefiera garantizarse esa cuantía aunque sea menor y las garantias que el Estado le ofrece



El problema es que en las ciudades medianas y grandes hay bastante demanda de vivienda, y el arrendador tiene la sartén por el mango. Eso impide que los precios bajos.
Otra cosa son ciudades pequeñas o pueblos. Ahí alquilas a bajo precio. Incluso hay ciudades donde te puedes encontrar pisos a 30 000 euros.


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Abr 2022)

Lian dijo:


> @Skywalker22, pero es que siempre se termina mirando al mismo punto de siempre, Europa... España no se puede comparar con muchos países de Europa porque no tenemos ni la industria ni los salarios ni servicios ni el PIB es el mismo ni nada de nada... esa manía que nos han metido por los ojos con tener que compararnos con los demás países es errónea. Aquí si se produce X a precio X el coste de vida deberá ser X, y dejar a un lado que el salario mínimo en Francia sea de 1600€ porque allí un café te cuesta 2€ y si es con leche 3€, pero eso nadie lo cuenta, solo se fijan en el salario...
> 
> Extrapola eso a todo. España si no empieza a pensar y a actuar por y para si misma y hacer que crezca de manera independiente al resto de Europa, seguiremos siendo lo que somos, el inodoro del resto, la fase Alpha, los de tercera división...
> 
> Aunque gran parte del problema siguen siendo los políticos y la gente que vota estos "ideales" que no nos están llevando a nada bueno.



El salario mínimo en Francia NO son 1600 euros, a menos que consideres el bruto. El neto anda por 1200 y pico euros.
En España hay de todo, ciudades muy caras y ciudades muy baratas. Hay ciudades donde puedes alquiler por 300 euros al mes, y pueblos e incluso pequeñas ciudades donde puedes encontrar pisos en venta a 30 000 euros. Parece que queréis vivir todos en Madrid o Barcelona.
Cierto es que los alquileres están subiendo mucho últimamente, pero es que sube todo. La inflación es galopante.


----------



## selenio (3 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> A mis padres les están intentando convencer vender su piso por uno nuevo lo pueden pagar en la mano sin hipoteca.
> Pero mi madre está acojonada con tener deudas.
> En una reunión de pensionistas conocí a una pareja de 70 años hipotecada a 20 años?.



Y como se la dieron a 20 años con 70 años?, no suelen conceder hipotecas a gente de 65 / 70 años, me explico , si tienes 55 años, te dan hipoteca a 15 años a lo sumo, hasta los 70 años, pero ni de lejos te la dan a 20/30 años.


----------



## khalil (3 Abr 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Tener deudas es lo peor ahora mismo



Tener ahorros ahora es perder dinero, tener deudas a medio plazo es haberte financiado a un precio irrisorio en comparación con lo que esa deuda valdrá en 5 o 10 años con esta inflación


----------



## Camarlengolazo (3 Abr 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Cuando a un tonto le pones en un camino el camino se acaba pero el tonto sigue.
> 
> Eso es lo que pasará con esa gente.



Desactualizada está frase.


----------



## DVD1975 (3 Abr 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Y como se la dieron a 20 años con 70 años?, no suelen conceder hipotecas a gente de 65 / 70 años, me explico , si tienes 55 años, te dan hipoteca a 15 años a lo sumo, hasta los 70 años, pero ni de lejos te la dan a 20/30 años.



Ni idea


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Tal vez la solución sea volver al campo.



Sospecho que es lo que busca el sistema. Un éxodo como el rural, pero a la inversa.


----------



## Lian (3 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El salario mínimo en Francia NO son 1600 euros, a menos que consideres el bruto. El neto anda por 1200 y pico euros.
> En España hay de todo, ciudades muy caras y ciudades muy baratas. Hay ciudades donde puedes alquiler por 300 euros al mes, y pueblos e incluso pequeñas ciudades donde puedes encontrar pisos en venta a 30 000 euros. Parece que queréis vivir todos en Madrid o Barcelona.
> Cierto es que los alquileres están subiendo mucho últimamente, pero es que sube todo. La inflación es galopante.



SMI de Francia 2022

Yo no se como serán los alquileres en todas las ciudades o pueblos de españa, pero en la mía la media son 500-550 a menos que vayas a barrios "bajos" donde nadie quiere vivir por las etnias o multiculturalidad variada... en zonas normales incluso en periferia, lo mínimom son 550 de media 2 habitaciones garaje y trastero hasta los 650 con una habitación mas, así que no, no se trata de vivir en madrid o barcelona, la cosa trata de que el salario no va acorde al precio ni al alquiler de la vivienda.


----------



## Capitán Walker (3 Abr 2022)

Veo Neopepitos 2.0
En cuanto empiece a subir el Euribor, muchos se van a estrellar.


----------



## AMP (3 Abr 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Eso llevan diciendo desde 2017



¿Desde 2017? yo lo llevo escuchando desde 2003, por lo menos. Y los "tontos" de entonces ya tendrán la vivienda casi pagada, mientras que los "listos" siguen de alquiler. Y lo que les queda.

Eso sí, son millonarios en tapas de yogur, a la espera de que se imponga el "patrón Danone"


----------



## Sink Opero (3 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Te voy a dar una noticia
> 
> No para de bajar el paro, ergo la gente tiene dinero.



Te voy a decir yo otra, la gente gana una mierda, ergo no pueden pagar un pastizal por un piso Paco.


----------



## opilano (3 Abr 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Tener ahorros ahora es perder dinero, tener deudas a medio plazo es haberte financiado a un precio irrisorio en comparación con lo que esa deuda valdrá en 5 o 10 años con esta inflación



Todo ello teniendo en cuenta que tu fuente de ingresos crezca en la misma proporción que la inflación. De lo contrario, la deuda será tu nicho. Hecho a medida, eso sí.


----------



## helicida (3 Abr 2022)

Sink Opero dijo:


> Te voy a decir yo otra, la gente gana una mierda, ergo no pueden pagar un pastizal por un piso Paco.



Menos mal que alguien lo pone xd


----------



## parserito (3 Abr 2022)

mejor pagar 800 de alquiler al mes, of course


----------



## Stinger (3 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Te voy a dar una noticia
> 
> No para de bajar el paro, ergo la gente tiene dinero.



a ver cuantos meses dura pq leyendo por ahi...se dice que entraremos a fianles de año en recesion again con aumento de paro.....no me juego nada ni con tu dinero


----------



## Stinger (3 Abr 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Claro porque todo el mundo sabe que un IBI + Comunidad de 180€ al mes es lo normal... 80 pago yo por ambos conceptos en uno de mis pisos y con el consumo de agua incluído.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre como no iba a estar alardeando de uno de sus pisos el cachuli del foro.....madre mia, eres un fenómeno, cachuli....pero subete los pantalones a la altura del bigote que se te caen


----------



## Stinger (3 Abr 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Voy al dentista el otro día al lado del Corte Inglés de Campo de las Naciones y me comenta en confianza que ese piso vale ya 800.000€, un piso sin terraza, de 3 dormitorios, no muy grande unos 110m2, piscina y tal eso sí, en alquiler piden 1500€.
> 
> La gente paga verdaderos dinerales, no sé cuánto va a resistir esto.



¿no muy grande 110 metros?....Lo que hay que leer


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (4 Abr 2022)

Stinger dijo:


> Hombre como no iba a estar alardeando de uno de sus pisos el cachuli del foro.....madre mia, eres un fenómeno, cachuli....pero subete los pantalones a la altura del bigote que se te caen




Jajaja pero deja de stalkearme hombre, sigues escocido por que a uno de mis pisos le saco unos pírricos euros de rentabilidad? 

Mejor no te cuento lo que le saqué a mis ETFs en pandemia porque te tendría todo el día tandome la turra


----------



## Stinger (4 Abr 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Jajaja pero deja de stalkearme hombre, sigues escocido por que a uno de mis pisos le saco unos pírricos euros de rentabilidad?
> 
> Mejor no te cuento lo que le saqué a mis ETFs en pandemia porque te tendría todo el día tandome la turra



No hamijo, me alegro de que te vaya bien, de veras, aunque no te lo creas. Sólo te recordaba que eres un cachuli y te gusta un "poquin" alardear de tus exitos y lo bien que te va y lo equivocado que está el mundo.Solo eso.
Ale, saludines


----------



## SaRmY (4 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Te voy a dar una noticia
> 
> No para de bajar el paro, ergo la gente tiene dinero.




Eso no significa nada si la gran mayoría de estos nuevos empleos son públicos o trabajos precarios. 

Por ponerte un ejemplo en Argentina actualmente el desempleo es sólo del 8% y en Venezuela antes de que empezara el Covid tenían unas tasas entre el 9 y el 11%.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (4 Abr 2022)

Casapapismo crónico y ande yo caliente ríase la gente


----------



## EATLER (4 Abr 2022)

mucha pasta en los bancos
mucha gente que ha pillado miedo y prefiere ver su fiat en ladrillos


----------



## mikiflush (4 Abr 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> No es momento de comprar. Hubo un momento, en la primera salida de la plandemia en junio de 2020, que quizás por efecto de los cierres perimetrales patrios hasta en las costas había chollos y muy buenos precios para reformas, ¿pero ahora? de ninguna manera



¿ni siquiera si encuentras más barato que entonces?


----------



## helicida (4 Abr 2022)

Y la comisión de la inmobiliaria del alquiler también, que suelen ser dos o tres mensualidades


----------



## Black Jack (4 Abr 2022)

Pues igual no es mala idea con la inflación, deshacerte de la pasta ya que en unos meses perderá valor.


----------



## PEPEYE (4 Abr 2022)

De momento los funcionarios tienen garantizado su puesto de trabajo y no es por criticar sino una reflexion, pero no el importe de dicho sueldo , al igual que ocurre con los pensionistas. asi que hay que tenerlo en cuenta para esas inversiones


----------



## kicorv (4 Abr 2022)

Perdona, los tontos somos los que no compramos.

Primero porque para flipada, la del precio del alquiler.

Y segundo porque, como tú has dicho, en cualquier momento muchos dejarán de tener. Y dudo mucho que se vaya a desahuciar a millones. Así que cuando eso pase, los tontos seremos los que no compramos, pues no sólo ya no podremos hacerlo, sino que además se la estaremos pagando a los cipotecados que no pueden pagar.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (4 Abr 2022)

Usted no sabe con quien se juega los cuartos.

Yo creo que no hay mucho chollo por ahí, hagamos lo que hagamos nos van a esquilmar. Tienen la sartén por el mango, y el firme propósito de acabar con la clase media/pueblo europeo.

Del agujero al que corramos a refugiarnos ya se encergarán ellos de destruirlo y sacarnos. Pueden hacer lo que quieran. Cambiar las leyes cuando quieran. ¿No habéis visto lo que han hecho estos dos años? Nuestra suerte está echada.

Os van a joder vivos. A mi no, para quitarme lo mío tienen que ir a las Alcantarillas a recoger mi mierda. Peseta que entra a mi bolsillo es comida y cagada isofatus. Me lo gastaré todo y seré feliz. 
Partiré ligero de equipaje. El único secreto es no tener miedo a partir.


----------



## Wow64 (4 Abr 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> No es momento de comprar. Hubo un momento, en la primera salida de la plandemia en junio de 2020, que quizás por efecto de los cierres perimetrales patrios hasta en las costas había chollos y muy buenos precios para reformas, ¿pero ahora? de ninguna manera



Justo cuando compre mi casa de 80000 euros.

Octubre 2020.

299 euros de hipoteca a día de hoy.


Ese era el momento.

El tren de comprar vivienda ya pasó.

Ahora viene otro tren:

Las criptos como método para diluir masa monetaria. Lo que pasa es que este tren es de juguete para captar incautos.. y anormales varios.


----------



## faraico (4 Abr 2022)

Wow64 dijo:


> Justo cuando compre mi casa de 80000 euros.
> 
> Octubre 2020.
> 
> ...



Por qué diluir masa monetaria?

Que yo sepa el dinero no se va por un desagüe..... Lo que pierde uno lo gana otro así que estaríamos en las mismas no?

Puedes ampliar info? Llevo algo de btc y. Me interesa tu comentario.

Gracias


----------



## Wow64 (4 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Por qué diluir masa monetaria?
> 
> Que yo sepa el dinero no se va por un desagüe..... Lo que pierde uno lo gana otro así que estaríamos en las mismas no?
> 
> ...



No tenga muy en cuenta mi comentario...

Compre, compre BTC como un loco...

Corra, insensato!!!


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Abr 2022)

Aquí nadie dice nada de que el gobierno ya está en tramitación parlamentaria de la famosa ley de vivienda, y que por "la guerra" ya se ha prohibido la subida de rentas.

Luego vienen los sustos y las sorpresas.


----------



## opilano (4 Abr 2022)

Wow64 dijo:


> Justo cuando compre mi casa de 80000 euros.
> 
> Octubre 2020.
> 
> ...



Te compadezco.


----------



## Esflinter (4 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Es alucinante en Madrid cómo todos los tontos están picando en el anzuelo y los langostos y listos vendiendo a unos precios inimaginables.
> Qué pasará cuando los tontos con algo de dinero se acaben? Y no debe ser dentro de mucho. No quiero saberlo



Pues que quedais los gilipollas muertosdehambre


----------



## Nut (4 Abr 2022)

Viene un empobrecimiento generalizado.Y muchos recortes.Muchos mas que en 2010.

Esos pisos , la mayoria, no se van a pagar.

Ya lo han dicho los salarios no van a seguir a la inflacción.Y el crecimiento se esta parando.

En España muchos ya hablan de clara ESTAFLACIÓN.

Y por si fuera poco.

El impacto de la crisis energética será el triple en España que en Europa según el BdE (elconfidencial.com) 

Esta crisi energetica es estructural.No coyuntural como en los 70.


----------



## IMPULSES (4 Abr 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Tener deudas es lo peor ahora mismo



Claro como que el 90% no tiene deudas si no es el coche , es el móvil y si no la casa...


----------



## IMPULSES (4 Abr 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Voy al dentista el otro día al lado del Corte Inglés de Campo de las Naciones y me comenta en confianza que ese piso vale ya 800.000€, un piso sin terraza, de 3 dormitorios, no muy grande unos 110m2, piscina y tal eso sí, en alquiler piden 1500€.
> 
> La gente paga verdaderos dinerales, no sé cuánto va a resistir esto.



Algunos aún no saben q sus zumos valen lo que otro este dispuesto a pagar por ellos...ya puede pedir el sacamuelas 800 mil o 2 millones , que el precio real es por lo que lo acabe vendiendo SI LO LLEGA A CONSEGUIR VENDER


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Abr 2022)

Nadie en este hilo tiene en cuenta esto?
















Isabel Díaz Ayuso: "Mi plan de maternidad revertirá el invierno demográfico"


“En el PP de Madrid no se vota desde que se fue Cifuentes. Sería bueno cerrar ya esa brecha” | “El gran reto es ayudar a la conciliación en la pequeña y mediana empresa” | “El Renacimiento Madrileño será como la Movida de los 80 pero con más empleo y sostenibilidad”.




www.google.com






Por supuesto, planes de mierda que van a fracasar o que ni siquiera se van a implementar.


----------



## The_unknown (4 Abr 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Perdona, los tontos somos los que no compramos.
> 
> Primero porque para flipada, la del precio del alquiler.
> 
> Y segundo porque, como tú has dicho, en cualquier momento muchos dejarán de tener. Y dudo mucho que se vaya a desahuciar a millones. Así que cuando eso pase, los tontos seremos los que no compramos, pues no sólo ya no podremos hacerlo, sino que además se la estaremos pagando a los cipotecados que no pueden pagar.



Pues si no se desahucia lo mismo pasará con el alquiler.


----------



## Wow64 (4 Abr 2022)

Poco crecimiento y mucha inflación...

La goyimada no sabe hacer las cosas bien. Nunca.


----------



## Wow64 (4 Abr 2022)

opilano dijo:


> Te compadezco.



Si viese mi casa por solo 80000 me envidiaría... Se lo aseguro.


----------



## Garrafón (4 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Es alucinante en Madrid cómo todos los tontos están picando en el anzuelo y los langostos y listos vendiendo a unos precios inimaginables.
> Qué pasará cuando los tontos con algo de dinero se acaben? Y no debe ser dentro de mucho. No quiero saberlo



Con una inflación del 9,8% es acertado incluso comprar un piso patera y el rey no es quien tenga efectivo sino quien tenga deudas, hipotecarse con inflación alta es otro acierto.
No entiendes la realidad en la que vives y encima menosprecias a los que toman medidas para escapar de la miseria que viene, la ignorancia es atrevida.
El tonto eres tú.


----------



## Jose (4 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Algunos aún no saben q sus zumos valen lo que otro este dispuesto a pagar por ellos...ya puede pedir el sacamuelas 800 mil o 2 millones , que el precio real es por lo que lo acabe vendiendo SI LO LLEGA A CONSEGUIR VENDER



Tú no sabes como funciona esto:

Cuando se da el caso de que el precio de las buenas propiedades comienza a caer.

Porque empieza la falta de liquidez, sube mucho la morosidad hipotecaria o porque la sareb de turno no da abasto a registrar activos tóxicos.

Entonces se pide ayuda fuera.

Y se da paso a los fondos de inversión, que retiran del "mercado " Miles de pisos en una tarde. Comprados a un precio medio de 75.000€ y que unos años más tarde se Irán soltando con cuentagotas por 300.000€ .


En España hay millones de personas " Trabajando " Para que los precios de la vivienda no bajen. Porque trasquilar familias y dificultar proyectos de vida, es el único negocio rentable que queda en este país.


Se regula la cantidad de suelo disponible para que siempre sea escaso y caro.

Los ayuntamientos le pegan mordidas a los constructores , con la venta del suelo público que son el 30% del valor de la vivienda.

El Estado se lleva su 10% entre tasas e iva.

Administraciones locales recaudan su Ibi y tasas de residuos.
El Estado se lleva su 50% en los suministros de agua, luz y gas.
El promotor se lleva su margen y el constructor lo suyo. Y si al final de la obra queda algún piso sin vender. Aparece un pasapisero con Cayenne matriculado con la L. Que te coge los pisos que queden y los vende por 60.000€ más con hipoteca ya hecha. 

Todo para que el que está currando en la obra, poniendo las instalaciones de luz, agua y gas, calefacción , montando las cocinas o el aluminio de las ventanas. Trabaje con márgenes del 2% y en algunos pisos se pille las manos..

Está todo inventado en este país.
Esto no cambia en la vida.

Y si alguna vez llegase a estar barato, nadie te daría crédito.

Siento decepcionarte.

Saludos,


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (4 Abr 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> Yo tengo un zulo alquilado por 500 euros al mes y tengo de ganancias brutas 500x10.5



¿Tú Pagas Ibi, Tasa de Basuras, Seguro del Piso, Escalera, Seguro AntiImpagos, 1 mes de la Agencia, IRPF por la ganansias, derramas..?

Haz las cuentas si pagas todo esto y me lo explicas


----------



## Arthas98 (4 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El salario mínimo en Francia NO son 1600 euros, a menos que consideres el bruto. El neto anda por 1200 y pico euros.
> En España hay de todo, ciudades muy caras y ciudades muy baratas. Hay ciudades donde puedes alquiler por 300 euros al mes, y pueblos e incluso pequeñas ciudades donde puedes encontrar pisos en venta a 30 000 euros. Parece que queréis vivir todos en Madrid o Barcelona.
> Cierto es que los alquileres están subiendo mucho últimamente, pero es que sube todo. La inflación es galopante.



Los salarios siempre se hablan en bruto


----------



## Wow64 (4 Abr 2022)

Los salarios ni nombrarlos siquiera.

Ahora lo de menos es provocar una espiral inflacionista.

Lo de MAS es seguir desarrollando las criptos...


----------



## lucky starr (4 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es evidente que el precio de la vivienda en las ciudades va a tener una caída colosal como nunca visto en la historia.
> 
> - a no ser que lleguen millones de inmigrantes de países con dinero y no africanos que no tienen donde caerse muertos, los hijos únicos heredarán los pisos de sus padres y abuelos en las familias donde haya nacido a alguien.
> 
> ...



Lo de las ciudades no me queda tan claro. Con el coste de la energía es mucho más eficiente tener a todo el mundo apilado.

Vivir "en el campo" va a ser inviable.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (4 Abr 2022)

Yo no me atrevo a decir quién es tonto, pero en barrios buenos de grandes ciudades los precios siguen por las nubes y se vende. Algún motivo habrá. Pueden ser personas que no han perdido el trabajo en el Covic ni podían gastar, y han juntado dinero. Pueden ser Purasangres que ya ven venir la nueva dictadura digital y apuestan por tener propiedades que usar o alquilar para cuando pierdan el trabajo en la siguiente "ola" de odio. Pueden ser herederos. Pueden ser personas que no encuentran alternativas (¿bitcoins?, ¿bolsa?, ¿deuda del estado?). Aquí en el foro todos sacan un 15% anual a sus fondos y acciones pero en la vida real muy pocos saben hacerlo. Si juntas 100 o 150K de ahorros y ya han cantado inflación ¿qué hay que hacer para no ser tonto?.


----------



## max power (4 Abr 2022)

Vivienda habitual en propiedad, si. Por supuesto. Siempre que tengas trabajo estable.

A partir de aqui no quiero mas vivienda.


----------



## pepeluismi (4 Abr 2022)

Garrafón dijo:


> Con una inflación del 9,8% es acertado incluso comprar un piso patera y el rey no es quien tenga efectivo sino quien tenga deudas, hipotecarse con inflación alta es otro acierto.
> No entiendes la realidad en la que vives y encima menosprecias a los que toman medidas para escapar de la miseria que viene, la ignorancia es atrevida.
> El tonto eres tú.



Vamos a ver. Si te compras un piso paco por 400mil ahora y dentro de cinco años pasa a valer 300mil (y poca caída me parece) costando una barra de pan 4€ ¿me puedes decir de qué protege tu mierda de inversión de esa inflación?


----------



## Donnie (4 Abr 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> ¿Tú Pagas Ibi, Tasa de Basuras, Seguro del Piso, Escalera, Seguro AntiImpagos, 1 mes de la Agencia, IRPF por la ganansias, derramas..?
> 
> Haz las cuentas si pagas todo esto y me lo explicas



Pago el seguro anual del piso, que son 150 euros. 30 euros de comunidad mensual y 80 de IBI. No tengo seguro antiimpagos porque solo meto en mi casa a funcionarios. No tengo tasa de basuras ni derramas. El IRPF lo pago como todo hijo de vecino y es más o menos media mensualidad.


----------



## Gusman (4 Abr 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Lo de las ciudades no me queda tan claro. Con el coste de la energía es mucho más eficiente tener a todo el mundo apilado.
> 
> Vivir "en el campo" va a ser inviable.



Es mucho mas viable vivir mendigando en la ciudad.
Los productos agricolas y ganaderos apareceran en los supermercados por arte de magia para tí y te los van a dar "gratis" porque tu lo vales, guapi!!!

En la edad media, antigua roma, etc... sin combustibles fósiles, todos vivian en las ciudades porque era mas eficiente, verdad?

Para lo que si es eficiente es para controlar el rebaño.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (4 Abr 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> Pago el seguro anual del piso, que son 150 euros. 30 euros de comunidad mensual y 80 de IBI. No tengo seguro antiimpagos porque solo meto en mi casa a funcionarios. No tengo tasa de basuras ni derramas. El IRPF lo pago como todo hijo de vecino y es más o menos media mensualidad.



¿Tú Piso está en Barcelona o Madrid?

Parece un Chollaco lo que tienes


----------



## Avulense64 (4 Abr 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> ¿Tú Piso está en Barcelona o Madrid?
> 
> Parece un Chollaco lo que tienes



Pagando 30 de comunidad y 80 de IBI imagina el pisito  y dónde estará.


----------



## JyQ (4 Abr 2022)

Primero dices:



lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Tragaros , tragaros el mantra ese de que lo mas rentable es vivir de alquiler , so gilipollas.





Y después dices:



lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Lo compré en el 2002 por 180.000 pavos. Ahora mi piso vale medio millón.




Conclusión, que dejo para buenos entendedores:
Ok.


----------



## Donnie (4 Abr 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Pagando 30 de comunidad y 80 de IBI imagina el pisito  y dónde estará.



Pues está en una zona de clase media de Valladolid, al lado del hospital.
Me costó 50 mil y le saco una rentabilidad de 500 euros mensuales.
Supéralo.


----------



## optimistic1985 (4 Abr 2022)

Garrafón dijo:


> Con una inflación del 9,8% es acertado incluso comprar un piso patera y el rey no es quien tenga efectivo sino quien tenga deudas, hipotecarse con inflación alta es otro acierto.
> No entiendes la realidad en la que vives y encima menosprecias a los que toman medidas para escapar de la miseria que viene, la ignorancia es atrevida.
> El tonto eres tú.



Es inflación provocada por los precios de la energia, no por el aumento de la masa monetaria.

Ya sé que no tienes ni idea de lo que te hablo.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (4 Abr 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> Pues está en una zona de clase media de Valladolid, al lado del hospital.
> Me costó 50 mil y le saco una rentabilidad de 500 euros mensuales.
> Supéralo.



500 no. 400 o menos.

Dijistes que ganabas 10,5 meses limpios de alquiler, al año. Eso son 750 menos

Si contamos lo que pagas de IRPF, por las ganancias anuales como decia Borja Mateo, eso es un 20 o 30% menos de lo que cobres


----------



## Avulense64 (4 Abr 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> Pues está en una zona de clase media de Valladolid, al lado del hospital.
> Me costó 50 mil y le saco una rentabilidad de 500 euros mensuales.
> Supéralo.



En Valladolid también están caros para lo que es ese muermo de ciudad. Por 50k... en caso de que sea cierto, será un piso Paco en la zona más paco de tan hermosísima y alegre ciudad. Ni ascensor con esa comunidad. Podrías pedir 800 euros hombre, no te cortes.


----------



## Gusman (4 Abr 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> .
> 
> Lo compré en el 2002 por 180.000 pavos. Ahora mi piso vale medio millón.
> 
> Si es que sois idiotas.



Yo creo que vale al menos 1 o 2 millones, con medio te quedas corta.


----------



## Wow64 (4 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo creo que vale al menos 1 o 2 millones, con medio te quedas corta.



Sin verlo pagaría 5 milloncejos... Quedándome corto...


----------



## ako (4 Abr 2022)

Estan comprando a tocateja. En Madrid por ejemplo estan haciendo 400 viviendas en mi barrio y estan todas reservadas con una lista que no para de crecer.
En esta zona se alquila todo, un estudio son
240k tal vez con la inflacion 260k.


----------



## Donnie (4 Abr 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> En Valladolid también están caros para lo que es ese muermo de ciudad. Por 50k... en caso de que sea cierto, será un piso Paco en la zona más paco de tan hermosísima y alegre ciudad. Ni ascensor con esa comunidad. Podrías pedir 800 euros hombre, no te cortes.



Yo no soy de aquí. Valladolid está bien como ciudad pero sus gentes dan bastante asco, sobretodo las muchachas.
Mi piso por supuesto que es paco pero muy digno, suficiente para vivir. 
Tiene ascensor pero es un bajo. Creí que por ese motivo se alquilaría peor, pero al contrario, a mucha gente por comodidad le gustan los bajos.
45 mil me costó más gastos. Se murió la dueña y los hijos necesitaban cash urgente. Hace un mes la inmobiliaria me ofreció 80 pero dije que no, que prefería tenerlo alquilado y el día que me eche la mujer de casa me voy a vivir allí.


----------



## Burbujeando12 (4 Abr 2022)

ako dijo:


> Estan comprando a tocateja. En Madrid por ejemplo estan haciendo 400 viviendas en mi barrio y estan todas reservadas con una lista que no para de crecer.
> En esta zona se alquila todo, un estudio son
> 240k tal vez con la inflacion 260k.



Y cómo sabes que se está comprando a tocateja?
Los datos notariales dicen que un 70% de las compraventas son con hipotecas


----------



## helicida (4 Abr 2022)

ako dijo:


> Estan comprando a tocateja. En Madrid por ejemplo estan haciendo 400 viviendas en mi barrio y estan todas reservadas con una lista que no para de crecer.
> En esta zona se alquila todo, un estudio son
> 240k tal vez con la inflacion 260k.



A tocateja dice xD


----------



## Gusman (4 Abr 2022)

helicida dijo:


> A tocateja dice xD



con maletines.... jajajaja.


Wow64 dijo:


> Sin verlo pagaría 5 milloncejos... Quedándome corto...



Subo a 6 millones.... Me los quitan de las manos...


----------



## feps (4 Abr 2022)

La vivienda sólo puede subir en ciudades con algo de futuro económico, como Madrid, pero otra cosa es que los propietarios pidan la luna en cualquier parte. El 99% del país es zona quemada, y no digamos ya zonas de segunda residencia, estando como está la gran mayoría del país sobreviviendo a duras penas.


----------



## СУЗИ (4 Abr 2022)

Ya me gustaría ser uno de esos tontos.


----------



## elCañonero (4 Abr 2022)

El paquito medio endeudandose aún más para construir un bunker, que el tito Putin es muy malo. La ostia que se viene


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Abr 2022)

Yo no se si tal como esta la cosa son tontos o no .

Yo solo se que ALQUILAR y el renting es de GILIPOLLAS


----------



## СУЗИ (4 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> La vivienda sólo puede subir en ciudades con algo de futuro económico, como Madrid, pero otra cosa es que los propietarios pidan la luna en cualquier parte. El 99% del país es zona quemada, y no digamos ya zonas de segunda residencia, estando como está la gran mayoría del país sobreviviendo a duras penas.



Para ti España se reduce a Madrid o Barcelona porque eres un trabajador, pero para otros España son todas las capitales de provincia y ciudades como Valladolid están subiendo mucho los precios cuando en 2018 se podía comprar vivienda nueva por unos 100 mil euros. Y eso que Valladolid, quitando el centro y alguna zona más, es otra ciudad repleta de pacorayóns, edificios de ladrillo cara vista y encima con precios algo caros, pero donde tu no ves oportunidades otros si, y cuanto más dinero se tenga más hay.

Por cierto, yo vivo cerca de Barcelona. La información sobre Valladolid es por un viaje que hice hace unos años, nada más.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Abr 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Lo de las ciudades no me queda tan claro. Con el coste de la energía es mucho más eficiente tener a todo el mundo apilado.
> 
> Vivir "en el campo" va a ser inviable.




Cuentos chinos quizás para 1400 millones de personas, pero en España somos cuatro gatos y está toda España despoblada.

Sin duda que la energía fotovoltaica o nuevas formas de obtener energía del sol, o del viento ,de lo que sea... conseguirán que la gente pueda desconectarse de la estafa de las compañías eléctricas, que es el gran negocio en España.

De hecho si no fuera un estado mafioso los tejados en vez de tejas llevarían paneles solares


----------



## feps (4 Abr 2022)

СУЗИ dijo:


> Para ti España se reduce a Madrid o Barcelona porque eres un trabajador, pero para otros España son todas las capitales de provincia y ciudades como Valladolid están subiendo mucho los precios cuando en 2018 se podía comprar vivienda nueva por unos 100 mil euros. Y eso que Valladolid, quitando el centro y alguna zona más, es otra ciudad repleta de pacorayóns, edificios de ladrillo cara vista y encima con precios algo caros, pero donde tu no ves oportunidades otros si, y cuanto más dinero se tenga más hay.
> 
> Por cierto, yo vivo cerca de Barcelona. La información sobre Valladolid es por un viaje que hice hace unos años, nada más.



¿Quién va a querer comprar en ciudades sin futuro económico, me da igual la que sea? Los pardillos están sin un céntimo. Quienes se metan ahora en vivienda como himbersión lo tienen jodido.


----------



## Lian (4 Abr 2022)

Yo voy a dar otro punto de vista que normalmente no se comparte o entiende;

Hay gente que no se puede permitir la compra porque no ha podido ahorrar lo suficiente, porque no tiene un sueldo que le permita vivir de alquiler+todo lo que supone llevar una casa y a la vez ahorrar para la compra... o por otros motivos. A mi no me parece que sea de gilipollas alquilar porque lo dicho, las circunstancias no pueden ser favorables para la compra. Lo que si es de género tonto es estar pensando que el alquiler es tirar el dinero, porque por esa regla de tres pasa lo mismo con el seguro del coche; pagas y pagas todos los años, no tienes siniestros ni golpes ni has tenido que llamar a la grúa y... has tirado el dinero? para mi si, porque no lo he usado, no he hecho gasto de nada... en cambio la vivienda en alquiler la disfrutas todos los días, tienes un techo donde vivir.

La mentalidad de la gente de este país con el ladrillo es digno de estudio. Mientras en otros lo que les preocupa es tener un lugar donde vivir, aquí es al revés, el poder tenerlo en propiedad, a ser posible con terraza y en el centro o zonas ajardinadas... para que hoy la compres por xx y puede que en 10 años valga xxx o solo x, quien sabe....

Lo que si está claro es que los precios que tienen las dos cosas (alquiler o compra) es de tratar de gilipollas a la gente, eso si, y no se que será peor, comprar un piso pagando un precio por unas calidades que ni de broma lo vale, o vivir en ese mismo piso de alquiler que al menos no te sientes engañado porque sabes que no es tuyo. Yo he vivido en varios y do fe de ello, propietarios que pagaron una pasta por viviendas con puertas que las doblabas con una mano... paredes con panza, goteras en los garajes, atranques cada poco en las bajantes... y así podría contar mil historias. Y esto dejando a un lado tema vecinos, que si lo tienes en compra y pillas con vecinos a los lados o arriba civilizados, pues bien, pero en la mayoría de casos, en este país lo del respeto como que no se lleva, y al final en alquiler te vas cuando quieras sin mas jaleos, en compra ya es mas jodido, da mas por culo, has invertido dinero en el piso, son otros inconvenientes...

Yo sigo en alquiler por esto mismo que digo y porque siempre me ha parecido una locura meterse en una hipoteca de por vida prácticamente... por algo que no lo vale, con engaños, tasaciones sin sentido, gastos de compra+gastos de hipoteca que se sacaron de la manga y que muchos pagaron en su día, etc etc... y menos teniendo en cuenta como está los empleos y los giros que da todo. No se si seré mas tonto que esos que compran pero desde luego duermo a pierna suelta sabiendo que no le debo nada a nadie porque ni si quiera tengo préstamos de ningún tipo, y de fallarme el trabajo tengo techo donde volver, tan solo sería decírselo al casero, recoger la fianza y desearle suerte con el próximo inquilino...


----------



## Avulense64 (4 Abr 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Yo voy a dar otro punto de vista que normalmente no se comparte o entiende;
> 
> Hay gente que no se puede permitir la compra porque no ha podido ahorrar lo suficiente, porque no tiene un sueldo que le permita vivir de alquiler+todo lo que supone llevar una casa y a la vez ahorrar para la compra... o por otros motivos. A mi no me parece que sea de gilipollas alquilar porque lo dicho, las circunstancias no pueden ser favorables para la compra. Lo que si es de género tonto es estar pensando que el alquiler es tirar el dinero, porque por esa regla de tres pasa lo mismo con el seguro del coche; pagas y pagas todos los años, no tienes siniestros ni golpes ni has tenido que llamar a la grúa y... has tirado el dinero? para mi si, porque no lo he usado, no he hecho gasto de nada... en cambio la vivienda en alquiler la disfrutas todos los días, tienes un techo donde vivir.
> 
> ...



Amigo, y que lo diga.
Mi sobrino está mirando piso ahora y es una locura, el tema de las tasaciones, los gastos, las arras que piden un dineral y con el riesgo de perderlo. A la mierda.
Está de alquiler y cree que así se va a quedar. Está pensando en comprar un apartamento en la playa, los hay por 80 mil euros, y tenerlo para ir de vacaciones y cuando se jubile, y en Madrid no comprar a estos precios.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (4 Abr 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Primero dices:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi lo que me parece que el que no me ha entendido eres tu.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (4 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo creo que vale al menos 1 o 2 millones, con medio te quedas corta.



Mira lo que han subido de media los pisos en Madrid los últimos 20 años , soplagaitas.


----------



## СУЗИ (4 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cuentos chinos quizás para 1400 millones de personas, pero en España somos cuatro gatos y está toda España despoblada.
> 
> Sin duda que la energía fotovoltaica o nuevas formas de obtener energía del sol, o del viento ,de lo que sea... conseguirán que la gente pueda desconectarse de la estafa de las compañías eléctricas, que es el gran negocio en España.
> 
> De hecho si no fuera un estado mafioso los tejados en vez de tejas llevarían paneles solares



No son cuentos chinos y no todo se reduce a la energía. En el caso de España como el Estado se encarga del urbanismo las cuestiones económicas son las que rigen y la infraestructura es menos costosa en ciudades compactas, además, por el camino le echas un cable a tus amigos de la constructura organizando Planes Parciales a su medida.


----------



## helicida (4 Abr 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Mira lo que han subido de media los pisos en Madrid los últimos 20 años , soplagaitas.



Que una vivienda se oferte por X precio no significa que lo valga.

Ni que se venda por el precio del anuncio.

Y aunque así fuera, no garantiza el precio a futuro.

El valor de una vivienda no va ligado al precio de compra-venta.


----------



## Lian (4 Abr 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Amigo, y que lo diga.
> Mi sobrino está mirando piso ahora y es una locura, el tema de las tasaciones, los gastos, las arras que piden un dineral y con el riesgo de perderlo. A la mierda.
> Está de alquiler y cree que así se va a quedar. Está pensando en comprar un apartamento en la playa, los hay por 80 mil euros, y tenerlo para ir de vacaciones y cuando se jubile, y en Madrid no comprar a estos precios.



Si, es que encima lo grave de todo esto es que teniendo en cuenta que es un producto de primera necesidad, el acceso es como intentar opositar para un puesto en funcionario, cuando tendría que ser "relativamente fácil" si se tiene un trabajo estable, de unos pocos años y con un sueldo aceptable, y esto no se cumple porque en la mayoría de casos es prácticamente imposible que una persona soltera se puede meter aunque cumpla con esos requisitos, porque o tienes 30.000 como mínimo en el banco, o es descartable. Y ya no hablemos del tema avales, que le puedes joder la vida al resto de la familia por la compra de cuatro paredes como te falle el trabajo, y todo por tener la mentalidad de comprar porque si no todo lo demás es de gilipollas...


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (4 Abr 2022)

helicida dijo:


> Que una vivienda se oferte por X precio no significa que lo valga.
> 
> Ni que se venda por el precio del anuncio.
> 
> ...



Mira a ver lo que duran los anuncios de viviendas en Madrid en el idealista. 

Que no garantiza el precio a futuro dice.

Y que el precio de una vivienda no va ligado al valor de compra-Venta???? No va ligado al patrón trabajo como dijo Marx , no te jode.

Soplagaitas.


----------



## helicida (4 Abr 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Mira a ver lo que duran los anuncios de viviendas en Madrid en el idealista.



La pacofrase por excelencia



lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Y que el precio de una vivienda no va ligado al valor de compra-Venta???? No va ligado al patrón trabajo como dijo Marx , no te jode.



El rojillo de Marx hace 200 años ya sabía distinguir entre precio y valor, estamos en 2022 y algunos aún no lo pillan


----------



## Gusman (4 Abr 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Mira lo que han subido de media los pisos en Madrid los últimos 20 años , soplagaitas.



Pues aprovecha y vende que veras en los próximos 20...., comepollas.


----------



## Gusman (4 Abr 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Mira a ver lo que duran los anuncios de viviendas en Madrid en el idealista.
> 
> Que no garantiza el precio a futuro dice.
> 
> ...



Animosa, eres tu?


----------



## fuegosysagatinas.s.l. (4 Abr 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Evidentemente tendrá que bajar en algún momento, pero, salvo catástrofe en España entera, creo que le quedan algunos años más. Si se llevan a cabo las ambiciones ayusianas de convertir Madrid en centro de negocios veréis locuras aún peores.



*tu eres tonto... Madrid siempre fue un centro de negocios.
nadie lo convertirá en eso por que eso es lo que siempre fue*


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (4 Abr 2022)

helicida dijo:


> La pacofrase por excelencia
> 
> 
> 
> El rojillo de Marx hace 200 años ya sabía distinguir entre precio y valor, estamos en 2022 y algunos aún no lo pillan



Al rojillo de Marx ya le dijo la escuela austriaca de economía que no tenía ni puta idea, igual que tu.

Y ya me he cansado de discutir con borregos pagados por el partido.


----------



## helicida (4 Abr 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Al rojillo de Marx ya le dijo la escuela austriaca de economía que no tenía ni puta idea, igual que tu.
> 
> Y ya me he cansado de discutir con borregos pagados por el partido.



"_Mira a ver lo que duran los anuncios de viviendas en Madrid en el idealista._" - Von Mises, 1922


----------



## WerVoss (4 Abr 2022)

La mayoria de españoles no tendrá capacidad de comprar ningún inmueble en Madrid y difícilmente en otras provincias. Alemania camino de la recesión, la inflación disparada, el precio de la luz, los combustibles, el BCE considerando una subida de tipos...en un escenario así cada vez menos españoles autóctonos podrán entrar a los precios actuales.


----------



## josete (4 Abr 2022)

Primera vivienda en 2009: pagué el 20%, el IVA y los gastos. No vi un duro ni de mis padres, ni de mi suegra.
Segunda vivienda: comprada en 2012, pagada a tocateja y amueblada sin ayuda.
Ahora tercera vivienda: estoy en proceso de pagar el 20%, el IVA y los gastos. No he pedido ayuda ya que si la necesitara no me hubiera metido.

¿Contento? Que hay una dualidad en el mercado laboral. Gente que cobra mal y gente que cobramos bien. Yo cuando empecé cobraba mal, pero si vales te mueves. Abandoné mi ciudad habitual y fui mejorando. En 2009 volví a la que considero mi ciudad.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## danivillasantos (4 Abr 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> Yo no soy de aquí. Valladolid está bien como ciudad pero sus gentes dan bastante asco, sobretodo las muchachas.
> Mi piso por supuesto que es paco pero muy digno, suficiente para vivir.
> Tiene ascensor pero es un bajo. Creí que por ese motivo se alquilaría peor, pero al contrario, a mucha gente por comodidad le gustan los bajos.
> 45 mil me costó más gastos. Se murió la dueña y los hijos necesitaban cash urgente. Hace un mes la inmobiliaria me ofreció 80 pero dije que no, que prefería tenerlo alquilado y el día que me eche la mujer de casa me voy a vivir allí.



Conozco muy bien Valladolid y la zona del hospital. Sí hay pisos por esa zona que valen 50/60K. Son pisos de muchos años y no muy buenos, pero para vivir sin lujos pues vale. Pero es que esos pisos tienen muy poco valor.


----------



## feps (4 Abr 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Mira a ver lo que duran los anuncios de viviendas en Madrid en el idealista.
> 
> Que no garantiza el precio a futuro dice.
> 
> ...



¿Y el resto de España? Como he comentado anteriormente Madrid, por desgracia, es un caso excepcional. En la inmensa mayoría de España quienes compran como himbersores lo llevan clarinete.


----------



## luvalab (4 Abr 2022)

No digo que vaya a pasar, pero si lo que piensa mucha gente que van a subir tipos, ergo bajan pisos no pasa? si pasa como en los 70-80 que hay tipos del 5-10-15 pero la economia no le quedan mas huevos que acompañar? esto no es una crisis economica, es una crisis de deuda, la economia sigue y si suben precios, subiran sueldos y subirá todo, en terminos reales algo bajará, pero en terminos nominales? no las tengo todas conmigo...


----------



## feps (4 Abr 2022)

luvalab dijo:


> No digo que vaya a pasar, pero si lo que piensa mucha gente que van a subir tipos, ergo bajan pisos no pasa? si pasa como en los 70-80 que hay tipos del 5-10-15 pero la economia no le quedan mas huevos que acompañar? esto no es una crisis economica, es una crisis de deuda, la economia sigue y si suben precios, subiran sueldos y subirá todo, en terminos reales algo bajará, pero en terminos nominales? no las tengo todas conmigo...



Ninguno de los presentes hemos vivido una situación parecida. La mayoría de españoles estamos practicando una economía de guerra porque estamos ante el peor horizonte económico de España en los últimos setenta años.


----------



## ako (4 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> con maletines.... jajajaja.
> 
> Subo a 6 millones.... Me los quitan de las manos...



Muertos de hambre no teneis ni puta idea de la pasta que hay.


----------



## astur_burbuja (4 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Lo peor es eso. Dos tipologías:
> 1. Pobres que se endeudan para vivir
> 2. Listos que compran para intentar vivir de sangrar al alquilado



3. Ahorradores que protegen sus año de sacrificio contra la primera de muchas hordas que vendrán a sangrarle la pasta.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (4 Abr 2022)

Queda poco para poder firmar cipotecas a tipo fijo con un interés bajo. El que quiera hacerlo me parece que no tiene mucho tiempo y si aprovecha la oportunidad no tiene nada de tonto...tic toc tic toc tic toc. La barra libre de dinero casi gratis no va a a ser eterna!



XRL dijo:


> es para que la bigotuda de turno les haga caso



El factor visillera siempre hay que tenerlo en cuenta!


----------



## feps (4 Abr 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> 3. Ahorradores que protegen sus año de sacrificio contra la primera de muchas hordas que vendrán a sangrarle la pasta.



Si no es una ciudad próspera, y en España no hay más de cuatro o cinco, se están suicidado financieramente. Los ladrillos no se comen.


----------



## Burbujeando12 (4 Abr 2022)

luvalab dijo:


> No digo que vaya a pasar, pero si lo que piensa mucha gente que van a subir tipos, ergo bajan pisos no pasa? si pasa como en los 70-80 que hay tipos del 5-10-15 pero la economia no le quedan mas huevos que acompañar? esto no es una crisis economica, es una crisis de deuda, la economia sigue y si suben precios, subiran sueldos y subirá todo, en terminos reales algo bajará, pero en terminos nominales? no las tengo todas conmigo...



La situación económica actual es que nos vamos de cabeza a estanflación y recesión con unos sueldos que no han acompañado ni acompañarán a la inflación, pérdida de poder adquisitivo y aumento de coste de financiación por subida de tipos, parece que en términos nominales también caerá


----------



## Avulense64 (4 Abr 2022)

El esfuerzo para comprar una vivienda rebasa el nivel 'anti-burbuja' en Madrid, Málaga y Baleares


Acceder a la compra de una vivienda no es fácil en España si no se dispone, por lo general, del 20% del precio final de la casa. Pero las dificultades no acaban ahí, porque una...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Gusman (4 Abr 2022)

ako dijo:


> Muertos de hambre no teneis ni puta idea de la pasta que hay.



La verdad que no. Dìmelo tu. Cuanta pasta hay?


----------



## helicida (4 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> La verdad que no. Dìmelo tu. Cuanta pasta hay?



Mucha, mucha, muy mucha


----------



## Gusman (4 Abr 2022)

helicida dijo:


> Mucha, mucha, muy mucha



Mucha pasta o mucha deuda?


----------



## helicida (4 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Mucha pasta o mucha deuda?



Dinazo


----------



## Nagare1999 (4 Abr 2022)

fuegosysagatinas.s.l. dijo:


> *tu eres tonto... Madrid siempre fue un centro de negocios.
> nadie lo convertirá en eso por que eso es lo que siempre fue*



Tu sí que eres tonto, me refiero al ser el centro de negocios internacional que le corresponde ser, con rebajas fiscales y toda esa mierda, y un auténtico puente con América. Claro que es un centro de negocios, y Santander también no te jode.


----------



## Nagare1999 (4 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Mucha pasta o mucha deuda?



de ambas


----------



## The_unknown (4 Abr 2022)

Os estáis haciendo pajas mentales.

La mayoría de la hipotecas son a tipo fijo. En este caso la inflación se come tu deuda.

Y el peligro de que el mercado en general cayera solo es importante si entramos en crisis y una gran cantidad de gente vende la casa, y estas bajan en valor, la gente pierde su trabajo y empiezan los desahucios.

Si no se produce todo eso, aqui paz y despues gloria.


----------



## helicida (4 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Os estáis haciendo pajas mentales.
> 
> La mayoría de la hipotecas son a tipo fijo. En este caso la inflación se come tu deuda.
> 
> ...



La inflación no se come nada si no aumentan los salarios. Si tus ingresos no aumentan, la deuda por la vivienda se mantiene y el resto de gastos suben, la inflación no está comiéndose nada, te está haciendo más pobre y de hecho hay más riesgo de impago y de que aumente el paro al frenarse el consumo.


----------



## luvalab (4 Abr 2022)

Burbujeando12 dijo:


> La situación económica actual es que nos vamos de cabeza a estanflación y recesión con unos sueldos que no han acompañado ni acompañarán a la inflación, pérdida de poder adquisitivo y aumento de coste de financiación por subida de tipos, parece que en términos nominales también caerá



Y porque en un escenario de estanflacion, aqui se considera que todo sube o subirá, pero la vivienda no?


----------



## Burbujeando12 (4 Abr 2022)

Pq suben las cosas esenciales para vivir, alimentación, suministros, combustibles, etc se pierde poder adquisitivo, y por tanto, capacidad de ahorro, para comprar vivienda se necesita el ahorro del 20% para la vivienda + 10% impuestos, mucho dinero. En estanflación la economía va regular, aumenta inseguridad laboral, paro, etc...


----------



## Burbujeando12 (4 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Os estáis haciendo pajas mentales.
> 
> La mayoría de la hipotecas son a tipo fijo. En este caso la inflación se come tu deuda.
> 
> ...



La mayoría de las hipotecas firmadas últimamente son fijas pero el total de hipotecas vivas el 70% son variables con euribor subiendo...
Para las fijas no tienes incremento de hipoteca, pero si del resto de gastos como alimentación, suministros, combustibles aumentan un 15% puede que ya no se llegue a final de mes...y por tanto, se deja pagar hipoteca aunque sea fija
Ya has explicado muy bien los círculos negativos que se pueden dar


----------



## opilano (4 Abr 2022)

Wow64 dijo:


> Si viese mi casa por solo 80000 me envidiaría... Se lo aseguro.



La envidia es para gente como tú, esclava de las comparaciones, acomplejada desde la cuna.


----------



## lucky starr (4 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Comprar, teniendo cash y a precio decente, no es mala idea dado que con inflación oficial del 10% (real 15%o mas), si tienes 100.000€ vas a perder 15.000 o mas para el año q viene.
> 
> Comprar a deuda, con cipoteca y con prisas si es mala idea, pero lo ha sido siempre.
> 
> ...



El tema es que necesitas una vivienda siempre. 

La vivienda donde vives es un activo aunque tenga costes de mantenimiento

Yo no estoy de acuerdo con tu planteamiento.


----------



## feps (4 Abr 2022)

Comprar hoy para especular es una megacagada, muy especialmente en segunda residencia. Que está empezando a llover napalm, señores.


----------



## danivillasantos (4 Abr 2022)

Burbujeando12 dijo:


> La mayoría de las hipotecas firmadas últimamente son fijas pero el total de hipotecas vivas el 70% son variables con euribor subiendo...
> Para las fijas no tienes incremento de hipoteca, pero si del resto de gastos como alimentación, suministros, combustibles aumentan un 15% puede que ya no se llegue a final de mes...y por tanto, se deja pagar hipoteca aunque sea fija
> Ya has explicado muy bien los círculos negativos que se pueden dar



Sí, y las hipotecas que se firmarán en el corto plazo tenderán a ser más a tipo variable porque las de tipo fijo están subiendo.


----------



## lucky starr (4 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> pues anda que en EEUU... esta mañana vi un programa "femenino" de estos del canal "femenino" Divinity y salen comprando y vendiendo casas, reformandolas, etc. pues de 600.000 dolares no bajaba ninguna, habia un negro con una blanquita y 5 niños, y se compraron una casa de casi 1 millon de dolares, o alli ganan 20.000 dolares al mes o no me cuadra, pero barato no es.
> 
> Casas unifamiliares normales eh, con 3-4 dormitorios y 2-3 baños, sin mucha ostentacion, y paredes de carton-piedra que el obrero tiraba abajo con las manos. ¿Alli no conocen los ladrillos?



Igual era en EEUU, pero lo más probable es que fuese Canada. El tipo de cambio es 1 euro= 1,37 doláres canadienses 

En cualquier caso la respuesta a tu pregunta es SI, los sueldos son infinitamente más altos que en España, tanto en Canada como en EEUU.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Abr 2022)

Todavía se sigue comprando mucha vivienda que sigue barata en términos comparativos con 2008. Y en esta crisis, por lo que sea, no se va a desplomar el mercado. Tendría que venir otro hostión financiero como el de 2007 y ahora los bancos están concediendo hipotecas con más sentido común.


----------



## lucky starr (4 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cuentos chinos quizás para 1400 millones de personas, pero en España somos cuatro gatos y está toda España despoblada.
> 
> Sin duda que la energía fotovoltaica o nuevas formas de obtener energía del sol, o del viento ,de lo que sea... conseguirán que la gente pueda desconectarse de la estafa de las compañías eléctricas, que es el gran negocio en España.
> 
> De hecho si no fuera un estado mafioso los tejados en vez de tejas llevarían paneles solares



Puede ser, pero un pueblo necesita petróleo barato para que sus habitantes se puedan desplazar. No sé, esta complicado. Veo más mega ciudades llenas de personas tipo Blade Runner.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Abr 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Puede ser, pero un pueblo necesita petróleo barato para que sus habitantes se puedan desplazar. No sé, esta complicado. Veo más mega ciudades llenas de personas tipo Blade Runner.



todo apunta a que la vida en las ciudades será como en un crucero. 

La gente tendrá su camarote de forma temporal , el cual podrá abandonar cuando le apetezca y cambiar de ciudad y de vecinos .
Los servicios serán comunales . Quizás en los rascacielos haya comedores como ya los hay ahora , igual que gimnasios , cines , centros para reunirse , la gente no tendrá que salir del edificio para nada . Entre eso y la realidad virtual seremos por fin las hormigas que tanto desean las élites.


----------



## McNulty (4 Abr 2022)

Hay gente que ha ahorrado mucho durante el circovid. Acabo de poner a la venta una casa de 1970 (literal) sin apenas reformas, y hemos puesto un precio de más de 300k langosto style. Pues hay bastante gente interesada en visitarla  .


----------



## usuario baneado (4 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Comprar hoy para especular es una megacagada, muy especialmente en segunda residencia. Que está empezando a llover napalm, señores.



Pero esto está en el gen,harto estoy de ver a prelangostos/langostos mirando en las inmobiliarias.
Quema el dinero en lo poco quebte quede de vida en vez de mas y mas y MAS!


----------



## feps (4 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hay gente que ha ahorrado mucho durante el circovid. Acabo de poner a la venta una casa de 1970 (literal) sin apenas reformas, y hemos puesto un precio de más de 300k langosto style. Pues hay bastante gente interesada en visitarla  .



Porque visitar es gratis. Por ese precio podéis cobrar a 20€ la visita a los interesados. Verás qué exitazo.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (4 Abr 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Tener ahorros ahora es perder dinero, tener deudas a medio plazo es haberte financiado a un precio irrisorio en comparación con lo que esa deuda valdrá en 5 o 10 años con esta inflación



Esa es la razón por la que "los tontos" están comprando vivienda, mientras los "listos" no se enteran de ná.


----------



## feps (4 Abr 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Esa es la razón por la que "los tontos" están comprando vivienda, mientras los "listos" no se enteran de ná.



¿Y quiénes van a comprar o alquilar esas viviendas, lejos de grandes capitales como Madrid, a esos genios de las finanzas? Muchos todavía no quieren entender que lo que viene no es, ni por asomo, parecido a nada de lo ocurrido en el último medio siglo.


----------



## SPQR (4 Abr 2022)

Discrepo bastante. La morada propia es un pasivo (como una casa  ), no genera ingresos, solo gastos. Otra cosa es que sea un pasivo necesario, pero son todo gastos. Y su revalorización a futuro no es necesariamente cierta.

Pero bueno, no vamos a pelearnos por eso.




lucky starr dijo:


> El tema es que necesitas una vivienda siempre.
> 
> La vivienda donde vives es un activo aunque tenga costes de mantenimiento
> 
> Yo no estoy de acuerdo con tu planteamiento.


----------



## SPQR (4 Abr 2022)

Efectivamente. Endeudarse ahora con dinero del futuro es interesante, porque es mas "barato" que el actual.



khalil dijo:


> Tener ahorros ahora es perder dinero, tener deudas a medio plazo es haberte financiado a un precio irrisorio en comparación con lo que esa deuda valdrá en 5 o 10 años con esta inflación


----------



## feps (4 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Efectivamente. Endeudarse ahora con dinero del futuro es interesante, porque es mas "barato" que el actual.



Endeudarse nunca jamás es una buena idea. Y con el horizonte que tenemos por delante resulta directamente suicida.


----------



## EATLER (5 Abr 2022)

puede ser,
estamos en un momento tan artificial, tan manipulado, tan extraño, tan burbujeado, tan inestable.... 
nunca me he sentido tan perdido, y llevo especulando toda la vida, en bolsa y en ladrillos


----------



## Wow64 (5 Abr 2022)

opilano dijo:


> La envidia es para gente como tú, esclava de las comparaciones, acomplejada desde la cuna.



Al ignore... Por tonto perdio.


----------



## Wow64 (5 Abr 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Yo voy a dar otro punto de vista que normalmente no se comparte o entiende;
> 
> Hay gente que no se puede permitir la compra porque no ha podido ahorrar lo suficiente, porque no tiene un sueldo que le permita vivir de alquiler+todo lo que supone llevar una casa y a la vez ahorrar para la compra... o por otros motivos. A mi no me parece que sea de gilipollas alquilar porque lo dicho, las circunstancias no pueden ser favorables para la compra. Lo que si es de género tonto es estar pensando que el alquiler es tirar el dinero, porque por esa regla de tres pasa lo mismo con el seguro del coche; pagas y pagas todos los años, no tienes siniestros ni golpes ni has tenido que llamar a la grúa y... has tirado el dinero? para mi si, porque no lo he usado, no he hecho gasto de nada... en cambio la vivienda en alquiler la disfrutas todos los días, tienes un techo donde vivir.
> 
> ...



Ahí deje de leer...


----------



## secuestrado (5 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Discrepo bastante. La morada propia es un pasivo (como una casa  ), no genera ingresos, solo gastos. Otra cosa es que sea un pasivo necesario, pero son todo gastos. Y su revalorización a futuro no es necesariamente cierta.
> 
> Pero bueno, no vamos a pelearnos por eso.



La vivienda en propiedad es un pasivo? Venga vale...


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (5 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Y quiénes van a comprar o alquilar esas viviendas, lejos de grandes capitales como Madrid, a esos genios de las finanzas? Muchos todavía no quieren entender que lo que viene no es, ni por asomo, parecido a nada de lo ocurrido en el último medio siglo.



Compran los que han ahorrado. Alquilan los inmis y otra gente que se cansa de vivir debajo de un puente.


----------



## mol (5 Abr 2022)

He visto en Madrid precios disparados y la gente comprando. Creeis habra otra burbuja rollo 2008?


----------



## Marvelita (5 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Es alucinante en Madrid cómo todos los tontos están picando en el anzuelo y los langostos y listos vendiendo a unos precios inimaginables.
> Qué pasará cuando los tontos con algo de dinero se acaben? Y no debe ser dentro de mucho. No quiero saberlo



Yo hasta que esto no pinche no pienso meterme en nada

mi vecino se compro el piso de debajo por 120 y lo ha vendido por 180 6 años dps


----------



## Marvelita (5 Abr 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Evidentemente tendrá que bajar en algún momento, pero, salvo catástrofe en España entera, creo que le quedan algunos años más. Si se llevan a cabo las ambiciones ayusianas de convertir Madrid en centro de negocios veréis locuras aún peores.



Bajaran en el momento que se normalice el teletrabajo, sobre todo en la administracion. Las pymes paco no creo que telecurren perolas empresas grandes si... 

la gente natural de teruel se ira a teruel con su salario madrileño o barcelones a vivir como ricos...


----------



## qbit (5 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> En una reunión de pensionistas conocí a una pareja de 70 años hipotecada a 20 años?.



Creía que no daban hipotecas a partir de cierta edad.


----------



## josete (6 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Creía que no daban hipotecas a partir de cierta edad.



Lo normal es hasta los 75 años de edad y no a todo el mundo... Es decir, a alguien de 50 le darán como máximo una a 25 años.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## opilano (6 Abr 2022)

Wow64, lo que no podrás ignorar es lo que te va a ir calzando vía rectal, tu amigo el banco, los próximos 30 años de tu vida. Iluminao.


----------



## SPQR (7 Abr 2022)

¿Te genera algún ingreso? 



secuestrado dijo:


> La vivienda en propiedad es un pasivo? Venga vale...


----------



## Javiser (24 Abr 2022)

Creo que no tienes ni puta idea de en qué consiste la inflación desbocada y como protegerse de ella .

Una pista, pasa tu ahorro a bienes físicos que puedan tener salida, como inmuebles 

Decía el baron de rothschild que cuando hay sangre en las calles, compra propiedades....y ese no era un cualquiera


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Creo que no tienes ni puta idea de en qué consiste la inflación desbocada y como protegerse de ella .
> 
> Una pista, pasa tu ahorro a bienes físicos que puedan tener salida, como inmuebles
> 
> Decía el baron de rothschild que cuando hay sangre en las calles, compra propiedades....y ese no era un cualquiera



El tema es que igual que cuando la gente habla de 'ricos' lo hace sin matices, cuando hablan de crisis incurren en los mismo defectos.

Las crisis son traumáticas, es una obviedad. Pero: Qué pasa? Que afectan a todos de la misma manera? No puede estar TÚ vivienda disponible para que la compres en un momento de horas bajas de la macroeconomía? La vivienda que quieres y su vendedor deben de ir, forzosamente, con los tiempos?

No nos olvidemos de una cosa: suele haber recesiones económicas, aproximadamente, cada 7 años. Y una hipotéca se suele poner, mínimo, a 20.

Tienes que ir a lo tuyo.

Quién sabe. Las épocas de bonanza también pueden malas para mucha gente.


----------



## valmont (24 Abr 2022)

Hola soy coco y hoy os voy a explicar la diferencia entre comprar vivienda y adquirir deuda, si tienes 400000€ en el banco y lo cambias por una casa estas comprando vivienda, si no los tienes y los pides prestado para una vivienda estas adquiriendo deuda.
No es lo mismo amiguitos ya que la inflación no dura 30 años pero tu deuda si, y tu deuda fue adquirida en precios maximos y pagaras mensualidades muy muy altas.
Así que ya sabes cuando te juntes con el resto de niños y pienses que eres mejor que ellos por que eres propietario de una casa por la que pagas 1500 al mes recuerda que ellos pagan menos alquiler q tu y que ellos se pueden ir siempre a otro sitio mientras que tu lo tendrás muy muy chungo para vender la casa.


----------



## khalil (24 Abr 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Hola soy coco y hoy os voy a explicar la diferencia entre comprar vivienda y adquirir deuda, si tienes 400000€ en el banco y lo cambias por una casa estas comprando vivienda, si no los tienes y los pides prestado para una vivienda estas adquiriendo deuda.
> No es lo mismo amiguitos ya que la inflación no dura 30 años pero tu deuda si, y tu deuda fue adquirida en precios maximos y pagaras mensualidades muy muy altas.
> Así que ya sabes cuando te juntes con el resto de niños y pienses que eres mejor que ellos por que eres propietario de una casa por la que pagas 1500 al mes recuerda que ellos pagan menos alquiler q tu y que ellos se pueden ir siempre a otro sitio mientras que tu lo tendrás muy muy chungo para vender la casa.



Hola soy coco y te bajo a la realidad. 400.000€ para comprar una vivienda no lo tiene ni dios, o solo unos pocos elegidos asi que puedes ahorrarte el caso porque practicamente es inexistente.

Si te endeudas y compras endeudandote a tipo fijo es muy probable que desde el primer día pages menos letra que muchos de tus amigos de alquiler, esa es la realidad de mucha gente que está comprado a 30 años estando los alquileres como están en Madrid Barcelona, Sevilla.. etc. y no solo eso, sino que a ellos les subiran el alquiler a ritmo del IPC cada año y tu verás como en épocas de inflación alta, a poco que te suban el sueldo, tu letra será cada vez menor en proporción a tu poder aquisitivo. Y lo mas importante, tras 30 años no tendrás letra y tus amigos alquilados seguirán pagando tras 30, 40 y 50 años hasta que se mueran, confiando su techo a la pensión que quiera darles el Pedro Sanchez de turno.

Eso si oye, ellos tendrán libertad de moverse de ciudad cual veinteañero durante toda su vida, incluso con 70 años


----------



## pepeluismi (24 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Creo que no tienes ni puta idea de en qué consiste la inflación desbocada y como protegerse de ella .
> 
> Una pista, pasa tu ahorro a bienes físicos que puedan tener salida, como inmuebles
> 
> Decía el baron de rothschild que cuando hay sangre en las calles, compra propiedades....y ese no era un cualquiera



Distintas situaciones, mismas recetas. Perfecto, sigue copiando decisiones de un tío de hace cien años y de otro país, qué ostia os vais a llevar. Luego se llorará.


----------



## Busher (24 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> A mis padres les están intentando convencer vender su piso por uno nuevo lo pueden pagar en la mano sin hipoteca.
> Pero mi madre está acojonada con tener deudas.
> En una reunión de pensionistas conocí a una pareja de 70 años hipotecada a 20 años?.



Si... con aliens como codeudores solidarios o avalistas.


----------



## Busher (24 Abr 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Si es para vivienda habitual no son tan tontos. La alternativa es engordar a casero langosto.
> El que se lo compre para invertir o para protegerse de la inflación va a flipar con la que viene



Esto es burbuja... aqui no se concibe la idea de comprar vivienda para vivir en ella. Aqui el mantra es que todo lo que se vende es a pardillos acaparadores que compran para alquilar y pegar un pelotazo.

Pero hay mas cosas "only in burbuja" como el twma de considerar que ese "comprar para alquilar" es absurdo mientras que el vivir de alquiler es la auntentica salud... porque claro, se puede vivir de alquiler en la casa de nadie, en viviendas sin dueño, en inmuebles que nunca nadie compro. Eso es asi de la misma forma que comprar coche nuevo es de tontos... lo mejor es comprarlos usados en un mercado en el que nadie compra nuevo... un mercado lleno de usados segun salen de fabrica. Realismo y analisis certero a tope siempre.


----------



## khalil (24 Abr 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Hola soy coco y en general, nadie tiene una hipoteca inferior a los alquileres de viviendas equivalentes.



En Madrid y Barcelona los alquileres de un piso con una minima caldiad no baja de los mil euros con dos habitaciones

Ahora utiliza el simulador de idealista , piso de 300.000 con una misera entrada de 30.000€ te queda una letra de 958. Si tienes poco mas de 30.000€ para la entrada la letra se te queda en 850.

Ahora busca alquileres en Madrid y Barcelona en pisos de 2 habitaciones por 850 en un barrio en el que no tengas miedo que tu hijo salga a la calle

Son datos poco discutibles


----------



## Busher (24 Abr 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Hola soy coco y te bajo a la realidad. 400.000€ para comprar una vivienda no lo tiene ni dios, o solo unos pocos elegidos asi que puedes ahorrarte el caso porque practicamente es inexistente.
> 
> Si te endeudas y compras endeudandote a tipo fijo es muy probable que desde el primer día pages menos letra que muchos de tus amigos de alquiler, esa es la realidad de mucha gente que está comprado a 30 años estando los alquileres como están en Madrid Barcelona, Sevilla.. etc. y no solo eso, sino que a ellos les subiran el alquiler a ritmo del IPC cada año y tu verás como en épocas de inflación alta, a poco que te suban el sueldo, tu letra será cada vez menor en proporción a tu poder aquisitivo. Y lo mas importante, tras 30 años no tendrás letra y tus amigos alquilados seguirán pagando tras 30, 40 y 50 años hasta que se mueran, confiando su techo a la pensión que quiera darles el Pedro Sanchez de turno.
> 
> Eso si oye, ellos tendrán libertad de moverse de ciudad cual veinteañero durante toda su vida, incluso con 70 años



Cuando tengan 70 años saldran por la television (o el medio de turno) llorando porque el malvado casero les sube la renta y ellos, pobres pensionistas, quieren seguir pagando lo mismo que el año 2022 porque si no tienen que buscar comida en los contenedores y lo de irse de su vivienda centrica a oyra periferica ni se valora, porque no quieren mudarse de "su casa de toda la vida". Lease "dramones de ancianas rentantigüistas que llevan 60 años pagando la misma renta que el los años 60 y van de victimas".


----------



## Busher (24 Abr 2022)

khalil dijo:


> En Madrid y Barcelona los alquileres de un piso con una minima caldiad no baja de los mil euros con dos habitaciones
> 
> Ahora utiliza el simulador de idealista , piso de 300.000 con una misera entrada de 30.000€ te queda una letra de 958. Si tienes poco mas de 30.000€ para la entrada la letra se te queda en 850.
> 
> ...



Ahora te diran... "pero a eso tienes que sumarle el IBI, la comunidad, las derramas, la devaluacion de la vivienda...
Lo que no te pediran sera que valores sera el hecho de que tu deuda esta definida al margen de la inflacion, que tiene fin y que tiene una propiedad aparejada mientras que su renta subira con el IPC, que es eterna (salvo herencias... pero eso rige tambien para quien ha comprado) y que solo da derecho a uso limitado en el tiempo.


----------



## Esparto (24 Abr 2022)

khalil dijo:


> En Madrid y Barcelona los alquileres de un piso con una minima caldiad no baja de los mil euros con dos habitaciones
> 
> Ahora utiliza el simulador de idealista , piso de 300.000 con una misera entrada de 30.000€ te queda una letra de 958. Si tienes poco mas de 30.000€ para la entrada la letra se te queda en 850.
> 
> ...



Joer lo he escrito al revés, sí, quería decir eso. Las hipotecas son superiores a los alquileres. Voy a editarlo.


----------



## Busher (24 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Creía que no daban hipotecas a partir de cierta edad.



Y asi es... Las dan pero cortas Y/O (que es lo que esta omitiendo) con avalistas o codeudores solventes jovenes. Asi de facil.


----------



## Javiser (24 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Distintas situaciones, mismas recetas. Perfecto, sigue copiando decisiones de un tío de hace cien años y de otro país, qué ostia os vais a llevar. Luego se llorará.



Que hostia nos vamos a llevar ? Mira, hace muchos años me compré un piso y me hipoteque, lo alquile desde el primer día, el día que firme en notaría firme el contrato de alquiler. De ese piso solo puse los gastos de hipoteca e impuestos. recuerdo que fueron unos 9000 euros. Desde entonces he sacado dinero cada mes y no he puesto un solo euro .

Hoy el piso está pagado al completo desde hace 2 años y cobro una hipoteca de 1250 euros mes. Si mañana mismo regalase el piso , puse 9000 euros y ya he sacado bastante más dinero de eso, y cada mes que pase hasta ese momento sigo sacando dinero ( pongamos unos 1000 euros limpios ) , así que no he perdido nada de nada, he ganado, por una inversión mínima.....y encima tengo un inmueble ya sin cargas que podría vender hoy por unos 350000 euros

¿Quien se ha pegado la hostia? Ya te lo digo yo.....quién va a pagar un alquiler toda su vida a expensas de ver cómo va la inflación. De hecho alguien que vive de alquiler me ha pagado el piso ( de más) y no tiene nada y sigue pagando......y el piso es mío ya


----------



## pepeluismi (24 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Que hostia nos vamos a llevar ? Mira, hace muchos años me compré un piso y me hipoteque, lo alquile desde el primer día, el día que firme en notaría firme el contrato de alquiler. De ese piso solo puse los gastos de hipoteca e impuestos. recuerdo que fueron unos 9000 euros. Desde entonces he sacado dinero cada mes y no he puesto un solo euro .
> 
> Hoy el piso está pagado al completo desde hace 2 años y cobro una hipoteca de 1250 euros mes. Si mañana mismo regalase el piso , puse 9000 euros y ya he sacado bastante más dinero de eso, y cada mes que pase hasta ese momento sigo sacando dinero ( pongamos unos 1000 euros limpios ) , así que no he perdido nada de nada, he ganado, por una inversión mínima.....y encima tengo un inmueble ya sin cargas que podría vender hoy por unos 350000 euros
> 
> ¿Quien se ha pegado la hostia? Ya te lo digo yo.....quién va a pagar un alquiler toda su vida a expensas de ver cómo va la inflación. De hecho alguien que vive de alquiler me ha pagado el piso ( de más) y no tiene nada y sigue pagando......y el piso es mío ya



De cuando es esto? 
El hilo es sobre comprar ahora mismo una vivienda para intentar lo que a ti quizás te salió bien hace....10-15 años?
Es decir, me parece que es de tontos intentar hacer la misma jugada ahora, los pobres/tontos siempre llegan/llegamos tarde salvo pequeñas suertes que nos da la vida.


----------



## Javiser (24 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> De cuando es esto?
> El hilo es sobre comprar ahora mismo una vivienda para intentar lo que a ti quizás te salió bien hace....10-15 años?
> Es decir, me parece que es de tontos intentar hacer la misma jugada ahora, los pobres/tontos siempre llegan/llegamos tarde salvo pequeñas suertes que nos da la vida.



No, no te equivoques, no va de eso.

El OP del ce que están todos los tontos comprando viviendas, que es muy diferente. Y a día de hoy tiene más sentido que nunca comprar vivienda, así que de tontos nada. ¿Cualquiera? No, evidentemente no vale cualquier miserable que está a un mes de acabar con sus ahorros . Pero si que es cierto que en momentos de inflación si se tiene ahorros, lo suyo es gastarlo en bienes físicos, y los inmuebles es un buen bien físico que compara de refugio para los ahorros en plena inflación desbocada . Si tienes un dinero ahorrado, no lo dejes en una cuenta "por si acaso", porque la inflación mata ese dinero en la cuenta y va a terminar valiendo nada o casi nada si esto sigue así.

Por otro lado si ese ahorro lo inviertes en un inmueble, además de poder alquilarlo y hacer que esa inflación te beneficie y te genere ingresos, haces que ese inmueble, que es fácil que suba como la inflación, puedas venderla en un futuro habiendo esquivado ese momento de inflación, y quién sabe, igual hasta ganas pasta si la vivienda sube por encima de la inflación.

A día de hoy hasta comprar un coche viejo de segunda mano te puede hacer esquivar la inflación, pues está subiendo como la espuma y hierros con 10 y 15 años han multiplicado su precio....y van camino de hacerlo aún más al set imposible comprar un coche nuevo, y cada vez más si encima quieres un motor gasolina o diésel clásico ( no microhibridos ni downsizing)

No es tontería, pero tengo un amigo que hace un año y medio compro un Focus por 21000 euros nuevo...y lo acaba de vender con 25000 kms y un año y medio casi por 24000. Para flipar.

Al tema, no es comprar vivienda por comprar, sino para asegurar el ahorro


----------



## Burbujo II (24 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> De cuando es esto?
> El hilo es sobre comprar ahora mismo una vivienda para intentar lo que a ti quizás te salió bien hace....10-15 años?
> Es decir, me parece que es de tontos intentar hacer la misma jugada ahora, los pobres/tontos siempre llegan/llegamos tarde salvo pequeñas suertes que nos da la vida.



No sé si te has dado cuenta de que se está inventando la historia.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (24 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Comprar, teniendo cash y a precio decente, no es mala idea dado que con inflación oficial del 10% (real 15%o mas), si tienes 100.000€ vas a perder 15.000 o mas para el año q viene.
> 
> Comprar a deuda, con cipoteca y con prisas si es mala idea, pero lo ha sido siempre.
> 
> ...



Mi jugada ha sido la siguiente: vivienda propia acabada de pagar este año -llevo 40 años desgravando por diferentes viviendas propias, siempre al tope-, ático a nombre de la hija -donado el año pasado y actualmente en alquiler sin problemas, es su herencia y piso de reciente construcción que ocuparé antes de julio pagado al contado, que cederé a la hija para que se independice.

Explicado así parece fácil pero es toda una vida de ahorro y no estoy dispuesto a que me roben.

Más adelante cuando se vayan los inquilinos le hago una reforma al ático, cuando la hija necesite más metros, el sitio vale la pena.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Javiser (24 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> No sé si te has dado cuenta de que se está inventando la historia.



Piso comprado en Coslada en 2001 por 140000 euros. 126 metros útiles, 4 habitaciones , 2 cuartos de baño , 3 terrazas , plaza de garaje .

Te lo puedes creer ....o no, o haz lo que te salga del nabo


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Abr 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Tú mientras tanto a seguir pagando alquiler de por vida



Salvo que pagues a tocateja con el taco...una hipoteca es un alquiler de 360 cuotas.

que te hace pensar que llegarás a pagar la cuota 360 o y que entonces el piso será tuyo? Y entonces si, pasarás a disfrutar de la PROPIEDAD de tu vivienda.

hasta que no pagues la ultima letra tu solo tienes el USUFRUCTO de ese piso/casa..exactamente igual que un inquilino.

Que pase el siguiente


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (24 Abr 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Salvo que pagues a tocateja con el taco...una hipoteca es un alquiler de 360 cuotas.
> 
> que te hace pensar que llegarás a pagar la cuota 360 o y que entonces el piso será tuyo? Y entonces si, pasarás a disfrutar de la PROPIEDAD de tu vivienda.
> 
> ...



Si, con la diferencia de que la cuota de cualquier hipoteca a tipos irrisorios como los que ha habido hasta ahora, es muchísimo menor que la de cualquier alquiler similar.

Te recomiendo que dejes de repetir mantras burbumoris como un papagayo, te va a ir muy mal en la vida con esa actitud derrotista y de constante espera de un madmax que no va a llegar nunca


----------



## Faldo (24 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Que hostia nos vamos a llevar ? Mira, hace muchos años me compré un piso y me hipoteque, lo alquile desde el primer día, el día que firme en notaría firme el contrato de alquiler. De ese piso solo puse los gastos de hipoteca e impuestos. recuerdo que fueron unos 9000 euros. Desde entonces he sacado dinero cada mes y no he puesto un solo euro .
> 
> Hoy el piso está pagado al completo desde hace 2 años y cobro una hipoteca de 1250 euros mes. Si mañana mismo regalase el piso , puse 9000 euros y ya he sacado bastante más dinero de eso, y cada mes que pase hasta ese momento sigo sacando dinero ( pongamos unos 1000 euros limpios ) , así que no he perdido nada de nada, he ganado, por una inversión mínima.....y encima tengo un inmueble ya sin cargas que podría vender hoy por unos 350000 euros
> 
> ¿Quien se ha pegado la hostia? Ya te lo digo yo.....quién va a pagar un alquiler toda su vida a expensas de ver cómo va la inflación. De hecho alguien que vive de alquiler me ha pagado el piso ( de más) y no tiene nada y sigue pagando......y el piso es mío ya



Dices "Haces muchos años" y te quedas tan pancho.



Javiser dijo:


> Piso comprado en Coslada en 2001 por 140000 euros. 126 metros útiles, 4 habitaciones , 2 cuartos de baño , 3 terrazas , plaza de garaje .
> 
> Te lo puedes creer ....o no, o haz lo que te salga del nabo



En 2001 estaba empezado a cocerse la burbuja seguían siendo buenos tiempos para comprar, pregúntale a un 2007 si hizo buen negocio. Luego desde 2012-2015 se abrió otra ventana, pero ahora es un riesgo muy gordo.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (24 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Es alucinante en Madrid cómo todos los tontos están picando en el anzuelo y los langostos y listos vendiendo a unos precios inimaginables.
> Qué pasará cuando los tontos con algo de dinero se acaben? Y no debe ser dentro de mucho. No quiero saberlo



Pagar alguiler entonces es de LISTOS? no se pregunto,al mismo Langostos por cierto.


----------



## maxkuiper (24 Abr 2022)

Tapayogurismo manda en el foro.
Regalaran pisos en la castellana suplicandoos para que os los lleveis.

Yo de mientras llevo años cual hormiguita cambiando mortadelos que me da el BCE por tochos. Ya los alquileres me dan mas pasta que mi puesto de funci.

Pero ustedes sigan a lo suyo.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Abr 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Tapayogurismo manda en el foro.
> Regalaran pisos en la castellana suplicandoos para que os los lleveis.
> 
> Yo de mientras llevo años cual hormiguita cambiando mortadelos que me da el BCE por tochos. Ya los alquileres me dan mas pasta que mi puesto de funci.
> ...



Los que van de listos son los que pregonarán orgullosos, viven debajo de un puente, llamando tontos a los que compraron.


----------



## Burbujo II (24 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Piso comprado en Coslada en 2001 por 140000 euros. 126 metros útiles, 4 habitaciones , 2 cuartos de baño , 3 terrazas , plaza de garaje .
> 
> Te lo puedes creer ....o no, o haz lo que te salga del nabo



Un alquiler de 1.250€ en 2001 en Cojlada.


----------



## Janus (24 Abr 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Hola soy coco y hoy os voy a explicar la diferencia entre comprar vivienda y adquirir deuda, si tienes 400000€ en el banco y lo cambias por una casa estas comprando vivienda, si no los tienes y los pides prestado para una vivienda estas adquiriendo deuda.
> No es lo mismo amiguitos ya que la inflación no dura 30 años pero tu deuda si, y tu deuda fue adquirida en precios maximos y pagaras mensualidades muy muy altas.
> Así que ya sabes cuando te juntes con el resto de niños y pienses que eres mejor que ellos por que eres propietario de una casa por la que pagas 1500 al mes recuerda que ellos pagan menos alquiler q tu y que ellos se pueden ir siempre a otro sitio mientras que tu lo tendrás muy muy chungo para vender la casa.



La inflación es acumulativa, no se va


----------



## Janus (24 Abr 2022)

This opportunity to come it is once in lifetime. Much better than in 2009. The sooner the better.


----------



## Janus (24 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Piso comprado en Coslada en 2001 por 140000 euros. 126 metros útiles, 4 habitaciones , 2 cuartos de baño , 3 terrazas , plaza de garaje .
> 
> Te lo puedes creer ....o no, o haz lo que te salga del nabo



Algunos por lo mismo le ponen un cero más al no precio y se creen guarrenbafet.
Es la ventaja de tener pasta cuando es el momento de la oportunidad. Y que no digan que en 2001 todo era barato porque los hay que compraron en 2002 y hoy están underwater


----------



## Guillotin (24 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No. Lo que pasará es que en lugar de alquiler un piso para una persona o dos, se compartirá.
> Ya está pasando.
> Varias familias compartiendo piso.
> El estado no puede asumir alquileres ni ocuparse del coste de mantener un parque inmenso de viviendas.



Ya está sucediendo, si conocéis a alguien que trabaje en el departamento de estadística de cualquier ayuntamiento de la Comunidad de Madrid, que os cuente como va el asunto de los padrones.
Dos o tres familias por zulito empieza a ser de lo más normal en las ciudades del extrarradio.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Abr 2022)

hace falta ser muy tonto para enzularse jajjaaj

y los caseritos que se esperen sentados a cobrar, en un año hezpein suspende pagos, les va a pagar NADIE durante 2-3 añitos

mejor que no pasapiseen mucho no vaya ser que les embarguen jijijiji


----------



## Guillotin (24 Abr 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Perdona, los tontos somos los que no compramos.
> 
> Primero porque para flipada, la del precio del alquiler.
> 
> Y segundo porque, como tú has dicho, en cualquier momento muchos dejarán de tener. Y dudo mucho que se vaya a desahuciar a millones. Así que cuando eso pase, los tontos seremos los que no compramos, pues no sólo ya no podremos hacerlo, sino que además se la estaremos pagando a los cipotecados que no pueden pagar.



En este caso tiene usted razón, tengo amiguetes que los cabrones se metieron en pisos de 350.000 euros en Madrid.
Tas el desastre, supieron mover bien sus cartas ante el juez, al parecer la venta, la hipoteca que les había concedido el banco tenia más trampas que una película de tramperos, y actualmente casi 20 años después siguen viviendo en esa misma vivienda que dejaron de pagar.

Hace años que ya no reciben cartas del banco en las que les comunican que deben de dejar la vivienda por impago.


----------



## Javiser (24 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Un alquiler de 1.250€ en 2001 en Cojlada.



En 2001 alquile por 700. 1250 es ahora .

Veo que tienes las entendederas cojonudas


----------



## Javiser (24 Abr 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Espero que cuando fallezcas te puedas llevar el piso al otro lado para seguir sacando beneficios allí.



No, no creo. Tendré que gastarlo en vida . Gracias de todas formas


----------



## Skywalker22 (24 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Ya está sucediendo, si conocéis a alguien que trabaje en el departamento de estadística de cualquier ayuntamiento de la Comunidad de Madrid, que os cuente como va el asunto de los padrones.
> Dos o tres familias por zulito empieza a ser de lo más normal en las ciudades del extrarradio.



Pero eso pasa porque todo el mundo quiere vivir en Madrid o Barcelona. ¿Por qué? No lo entiendo. Los salarios hoy en día son los mismos en las grandes capitales que en pueblos pequeños. Alguien me dirá: "es que en Madrid hay más trabajo". Pues depende. En un pueblo tendrás más trabajo en el campo o en jardinería. O puede que haya menos puestos de trabajo, pero también menos candidatos. En cuanto a los salarios, gana igual un cajero/a de supermercado en un pueblo que en Madrid, y gana lo mismo un profesor en un pueblo que en Madrid, por poner dos ejemplos.
Por ejemplo: Cajero/a de supermercado. Cobra en torno a 1300 euros netos mensuales en el mejor de los casos. Alguien que viva en Madrid se deja más de la mitad del sueldo en vivienda. En un pueblo, por 250 euros al mes arregla el tema del alquiler o compra a precio barato.
Y de paso va andando al trabajo.
Claro, que hay menos puestos de trabajo disponibles, pero tal vez menos competencia.
Un médico de un centro de salud de un pueblo pequeño, más de lo mismo, menos gasto en alquiler, menos gasto en desplazamiento.


----------



## afortunada (24 Abr 2022)

Pues ahora mismito acaban de decir en antena 3 que la vivienda va a subir un 10%, que los materiales están más caros y hay poca producción y mucha demanda...


----------



## Guillotin (24 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> En 2001 alquile por 700. 1250 es ahora .
> 
> Veo que tienes las entendederas cojonudas



Coslada es uno de esos sitios donde más abundan las viviendas compartidas por 2 o 3 familias.
Hay muchos (muchísimos) pisos donde en el padrón figuran más de 8 o 9 o 12 personas adultas viviendo en el.
Este último dato evidentemente no es real, porque se trata de rumanos y gente de paso, que entre sus paisanos por un módico precio se permiten empadronar para poder acceder a otro tipo de documentación necesaria para poder vivir en España.

Los pisos que son compartidas por 2 o 3 familias actualmente no lo están pasando nada bien tras el Covid, son muchos los empleos que se han perdido.
Confiemos en que las ayudas de los Servicios Sociales puedan seguir manteniendo el ritmo que llevan actualmente, porque si no son muchos los caseros que no van a poder cobrar.


----------



## Guillotin (24 Abr 2022)

afortunada dijo:


> Pues ahora mismito acaban de decir en antena 3 que la vivienda va a subir un 10%, que los materiales están más caros y hay poca producción y mucha demanda...



Menuda tarde de expertos llevan en algunos canales de la TV, con que lo de la inversión más segura que se puede hacer en estos momentos es todo lo relacionado con los bienes inmuebles.

¿Si es la inversión más segura, porqué quieren con tanta ansia nuestro dinero?.


----------



## IMPULSES (24 Abr 2022)

Pepitacus Habilis dijo:


> Yo no me atrevo a decir quién es tonto, pero en barrios buenos de grandes ciudades los precios siguen por las nubes y se vende. Algún motivo habrá. Pueden ser personas que no han perdido el trabajo en el Covic ni podían gastar, y han juntado dinero. Pueden ser Purasangres que ya ven venir la nueva dictadura digital y apuestan por tener propiedades que usar o alquilar para cuando pierdan el trabajo en la siguiente "ola" de odio. Pueden ser herederos. Pueden ser personas que no encuentran alternativas (¿bitcoins?, ¿bolsa?, ¿deuda del estado?). Aquí en el foro todos sacan un 15% anual a sus fondos y acciones pero en la vida real muy pocos saben hacerlo. Si juntas 100 o 150K de ahorros y ya han cantado inflación ¿qué hay que hacer para no ser tonto?.



No te líes son fondos buitres y amigotes de políticos


----------



## IMPULSES (24 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Coslada es uno de esos sitios donde más abundan las viviendas compartidas por 2 o 3 familias.
> Hay muchos (muchísimos) pisos donde en el padrón figuran más de 8 o 9 o 12 personas adultas viviendo en el.
> Este último dato evidentemente no es real, porque se trata de rumanos y gente de paso, que entre sus paisanos por un módico precio se permiten empadronar para poder acceder a otro tipo de documentación necesaria para poder vivir en España.
> 
> ...



Conozco Coslada y la zona, es todo muy paco,familias entramados primero en el barrio del puerto y ahora re entranpadas en los berrocales, todos ellos creyendo que conseguiran pagar las nuevas hipotecas a pesar de las curvas q vienen.


----------



## Javiser (25 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Coslada es uno de esos sitios donde más abundan las viviendas compartidas por 2 o 3 familias.
> Hay muchos (muchísimos) pisos donde en el padrón figuran más de 8 o 9 o 12 personas adultas viviendo en el.
> Este último dato evidentemente no es real, porque se trata de rumanos y gente de paso, que entre sus paisanos por un módico precio se permiten empadronar para poder acceder a otro tipo de documentación necesaria para poder vivir en España.
> 
> ...



Y ese dato que tiene que ver conmigo ?


----------



## Avulense64 (25 Abr 2022)

afortunada dijo:


> Pues ahora mismito acaban de decir en antena 3 que la vivienda va a subir un 10%, que los materiales están más caros y hay poca producción y mucha demanda...



Un 10% no, mejor un 50%. La gente va sobrada y pueden pagar por un piso Paco lo que le pidan. 300 mil euros si hace falta en un barrio lumpen.

Qué hostia.


----------



## Gusman (25 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Menuda tarde de expertos llevan en algunos canales de la TV, con que lo de la inversión más segura que se puede hacer en estos momentos es todo lo relacionado con los bienes inmuebles.
> 
> ¿Si es la inversión más segura, porqué quieren con tanta ansia nuestro dinero?.



El inmobiliario está en burbuja y va explotar...
Se puede hacer pasta de las burbujas, pero la mayoría le pilla la explosión y palma, sobre todo si se basan en "lo que diga la tele".

Los bancos están soltando toda la morralla antes de que explote.


----------



## Guillotin (25 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Y ese dato que tiene que ver conmigo ?



Nada, no tiene que ver nada contigo, solo que me ha recordado algo que está sucediendo en Coslada, y en el resto de ciudades del Corredor del Henares.


----------



## Avulense64 (25 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Nada, no tiene que ver nada contigo, solo que me ha recordado algo que está sucediendo en Coslada, y en el resto de ciudades del Corredor del Henares.



El corredor del Henares, quitando zonas muy concretas, es zona paco total y los precios están infladísimos, es una vergüenza. 
A mí me daría vergüenza pedir ciertas cantidades por determinados zulos, está claro que la gente no tiene moral alguna, he visto en idealista pisos enanos ( 60 metros útiles) sin ascensor, viejos, en barrios de mierda pedir 180 mil euros.


----------



## Guillotin (25 Abr 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> El corredor del Henares, quitando zonas muy concretas, es zona paco total y los precios están infladísimos, es una vergüenza.
> A mí me daría vergüenza pedir ciertas cantidades por determinados zulos, está claro que la gente no tiene moral alguna, he visto en idealista pisos enanos ( 60 metros útiles) sin ascensor, viejos, en barrios de mierda pedir 180 mil euros.




En el Barrio de la Estación (Coslada), que es una población que vive junto a la estación de cercanías de San Fernando, donde los aviones que aterrizan en el aeropuerto de Barajas parece que van a dar con las ruedas en los tejados, la norma que más está predominando son 2 familias en zulitos de 60 metros, algo que hasta hace poco tiempo no era así.
El precio que piden los propietarios está muy burbujeado y del precio del alquiler mejor ni hablar.

La mayoría de la población son extranjeros, abandonados y lejos de todos los servicios, que inicialmente cuando llegaron allí tras el catacrack del 2.008, fue con idea de transitoriedad mientras pasaba lo peor, pero han quedado atrapados allí.

Hablar con el único párroco de la zona, o con alguna organización (apolítica sin subvención) que trata de hacer algo por los críos que viven allí te hace comprender su realidad y aun así perfectamente te piden 180.000, 160.000 euros por un zulo.


----------

